# Moonpie's Morning Munchins....



## Dub

This morning.....after strong coffee from the french press.























Wife said the cheesy eggs were delicious.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dangit Dubro , I could thrash that !!!


----------



## Batjack

Look'n and smell'n good in here.


----------



## dwhee87

Man, that's making my stomach growl.


----------



## fishfryer

You one of those cravin flingers ain't you?


----------



## pop pop jones

Dub said:


> This morning.....after strong coffee from the french press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife said the cheesy eggs were delicious.


This man is a craving slinger from way back


----------



## blood on the ground

My eyes, my eyes.. No scratch that... Git in my bellay!!!


----------



## JHannah92

That's bout as good looking a breakfast as I've ever seen.


----------



## Dub

Thanks.

Simple eats, gents.

I guess I'd not had enough coffee this morning and started another breakfuss thread....mistakenly thinking the last one was closed after clicking on the closed first one.


----------



## dwhee87

Dub said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Simple eats, gents.
> 
> I guess I'd not had enough coffee this morning and started another breakfuss thread....mistakenly thinking the last one was closed after clicking on the closed first one.


Well, the last one was getting a little long in the tooth. So....kick off the new thread with a bang!


----------



## Dub

I forget where my wife and I were eating dinner at some time in the past where she oohed ad aahhed over the honey-butter spread on the baked sweet potatoes.

I bought some sweet potatoes and wound up cooking them into a pie the other night....but had the honey-butter-cinnamon spread concoction saved for some blueberry bagels for our breakfast today.

Also were omelets with bacon, sausage and American cheese.


----------



## ospreydog

Wow that looks so good.


----------



## Dub

Another omelet for breakfuss this morning.


And yes....I like some eggs with my fresh ground black pepper.


----------



## pop pop jones

Heck yea


----------



## Paymaster

Dub said:


> This morning.....after strong coffee from the french press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife said the cheesy eggs were delicious.


Perfection on a plate!


----------



## Paymaster

Dub said:


> Another omelet for breakfuss this morning.
> 
> 
> And yes....I like some eggs with my fresh ground black pepper.


Oh Wow!!!!! Beeeeuteeeefullll!!!


----------



## dwhee87

Bumped this...it was getting pushed pretty far down. What? Nobody cooking breakfast anymore?

Last day of deer season deserves a deer camp breakfast.


----------



## Batjack

dwhee87 said:


> Bumped this...it was getting pushed pretty far down. What? Nobody cooking breakfast anymore?
> 
> Last day of deer season deserves a deer camp breakfast.View attachment 998581


I did, but it was for supper last night.


----------



## dwhee87

Caught a craving over in the Driveler thread for some huevos rancheros.  Coffee mug was a gift from my daughter who's off at school. It's got her face all over it so, as she says, I can have coffee with her any time I want while she's gone.


----------



## pop pop jones

G


dwhee87 said:


> Caught a craving over in the Driveler thread for some huevos rancheros.  Coffee mug was a gift from my daughter who's off at school. It's got her face all over it so, as she says, I can have coffee with her any time I want while she's gone.View attachment 999253


Good hankering to get, looks just right to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> And yes....I like some eggs with my fresh ground black pepper.


I'm exactly the same. If you can still tell what color it is, it doesn't have enough pepper on it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mrs. Hillbilly made this up for me this morning, and it was sho-nuff good:


----------



## NCHillbilly

Another YHFP joint:


----------



## ryork

Some good looking b'fast going on here!!!  I'm very pick about b'fast items. I don't like scorched eggs, no brown on them at all....... lots of black pepper too.  Sausage I was seared until crisp on at least one side, and bacon I like extra crispy. Pancakes have to have copious amounts of syrup!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Mrs. Hillbilly made this up for me this morning, and it was sho-nuff good:
> 
> View attachment 999285





NCHillbilly said:


> Another YHFP joint:
> 
> View attachment 999366




That's some weekend goodness right there !!!!





Finally had a morning off and we slept late today.


Then did some eggs,  hashbrowns & sausage and decided to make a few breakfast tacos for us.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> That's some weekend goodness right there !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally had a morning off and we slept late today.
> 
> 
> Then did some eggs,  hashbrowns & sausage and decided to make a few breakfast tacos for us.


Man, yeah!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Dang it man! Killin me!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP did me right this morning:


----------



## blood on the ground

What ... No granola or yogurt? Buncha carnivorous!


----------



## blood on the ground

Here's too you Moonbro!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1000276


Between me and you and our breakfast likes a hog don't stand a chance?


----------



## rlittlejohn

All looks great


----------



## pop pop jones

ryork said:


> Some good looking b'fast going on here!!!  I'm very pick about b'fast items. I don't like scorched eggs, no brown on them at all....... lots of black pepper too.  Sausage I was seared until crisp on at least one side, and bacon I like extra crispy. Pancakes have to have copious amounts of syrup!


Me too. That's why I try to stay away from restaurant food in the morning. They have to cook eggs way to hot to make me happy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

No pics so it doesn't count !!!  Had one of the best breakfast's I've ever had at the Huddle House.  Stuffed crispy hashbrowns,layered with sausage, bacon, eggs and cheese..

Highly recommend !!


----------



## blood on the ground

Hooked On Quack said:


> No pics so it doesn't count !!!  Had one of the best breakfast's I've ever had at the Huddle House.  Stuffed crispy hashbrowns,layered with sausage, bacon, eggs and cheese..
> 
> Highly recommend !!


That sounds good


----------



## Dub

Ya'll been doing breakfuss proud !!!


Great looking meals.


This Monday morning found us lazy and poking around.   I was up early working on some projects....wife slept in until last minute.

Said she wanted something quick so she could get ready for an appointment.  

Quick....hmmmmm.....that sounds to me like we won't eat again until later this afternoon so I wasn't down with pop tarts or protein shakes.  I needed something more substantial and took her along for the ride.  



Multi-grain bagels with butta.....


















Cheesed up eggs....over easy inside.


















Thin pork candy that was cooked really crispy.





















His......

















'n Her's.....

















Now I think I can make it 'till sundown without some cruddy restaurant food.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Ya'll been doing breakfuss proud !!!
> 
> 
> Great looking meals.
> 
> 
> This Monday morning found us lazy and poking around.   I was up early working on some projects....wife slept in until last minute.
> 
> Said she wanted something quick so she could get ready for an appointment.
> 
> Quick....hmmmmm.....that sounds to me like we won't eat again until later this afternoon so I wasn't down with pop tarts or protein shakes.  I needed something more substantial and took her along for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-grain bagels with butta.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesed up eggs....over easy inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin pork candy that was cooked really crispy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'n Her's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I think I can make it 'till sundown without some cruddy restaurant food.


Looks good Dub! You ever cook your bacon in the microwave?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub, you need to start a breakfast joint. You might even get me to eat one of them yankee biscuits if you make them like that.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Looks good Dub! You ever cook your bacon in the microwave?



NO!!!

I do sometimes.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> NO!!!
> 
> I do sometimes.


It does crisp it perfectly in half the time too! We got a bacon tray that collects all that bacon nectar fur biscuit makin!


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> It does crisp it perfectly in half the time too! We got a bacon tray that collects all that bacon nectar fur biscuit makin!


If I'm just making a sammich or something sometimes, I'll chunk a couple pieces in there, minute per slice. It always makes me feel kind of dirty, though.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> If I'm just making a sammich or something sometimes, I'll chunk a couple pieces in there, minute per slice. It always makes me feel kind of dirty, though.


I feel like I'm cheating on my cast iron?


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I think Moonpie would have approved of this breakfast.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Looks good Dub! You ever cook your bacon in the microwave?




Skillet, cast iron grate on the grill, oven and yup....microwave thing.


By hook or crook I'mma have sum bacon !!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

That looks amazing Dub!


----------



## Dub

Last night our son grabbed a take out order for every from the local Mexican joint we really like.


I ordered steak fajitas....but wound up getting full on the chips & salsa, frijoles and guac.   I never did open the container of steak stuff.




This morning my wife asked me what was for breakfast....hmmmmnn.....gimme a few minutes and come on downstairs...dig gonna be good.




Cooked some hash browns.















Reheated the container of steak goodness.












Some quick eggs in the skillet and it was on.



These wee mine....wife dressed hers out the same and added salsa & sour cream.


----------



## pine floor

Dang, Dub, you have some skills for sure

I would tear that up. Looks deeeellliiisssiiioooouus.

PF


----------



## blood on the ground

3 sunny side up, pork strips, buttered bread.


----------



## elfiii

NCHillbilly brekfus this morning. Scrambled cheese eggs, Conecuh sausage, butter fried plantains.


and snow.


----------



## Big7

Dub said:


> This morning.....after strong coffee from the french press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife said the cheesy eggs were delicious.



Man... That just ain't fair one bit.??


----------



## Paymaster

Campground brekfus. Cooked inside due to weather.


----------



## blood on the ground

Fried taters and onions, grits.


----------



## The Original Rooster

I had oatmeal this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground

RoosterTodd said:


> I had oatmeal this morning.


Cinnamon?


----------



## The Original Rooster

blood on the ground said:


> Cinnamon?


Oh yeah, lots of cinnamon. Good for pre-diabetics like me. Might help with insulin sensitivity.


----------



## blood on the ground

RoosterTodd said:


> Oh yeah, lots of cinnamon. Good for pre-diabetics like me. Might help with insulin sensitivity.


Didn't know that.


----------



## The Original Rooster

blood on the ground said:


> Didn't know that.


Who knows how much it helps but it can't hurt anyway!


----------



## dwhee87

A man shouldn't travel on an empty stomach. Steak and eggs this am.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Breakfast remnants.


----------



## fatback

Can’t go wrong with steak and eggs.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Fixed up some Jimmy Red’s this morning. Topped with scrambled eggs and homemade bacon. Mixed it all up and boy is it good!


----------



## jiminbogart

NCHillbilly said:


> NO!!!
> 
> I do sometimes.




First Sinclair posts a picture of his lake house backyard and I see poa annua in his grass and now NCH admits to microwaving bacon.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

jiminbogart said:


> First Sinclair posts a picture of his lake house backyard and I see poa annua in his grass and now NCH admits to microwaving bacon.
> 
> View attachment 1003140


----------



## NCHillbilly

jiminbogart said:


> First Sinclair posts a picture of his lake house backyard and I see poa annua in his grass and now NCH admits to microwaving bacon.
> 
> View attachment 1003140


----------



## Paymaster

Brekfus today.


----------



## pop pop jones

jiminbogart said:


> First Sinclair posts a picture of his lake house backyard and I see poa annua in his grass and now NCH admits to microwaving bacon.
> 
> View attachment 1003140


Doesn't that sign, reside at the POA's presidents house, so jack legs know where to carry their complaints .


----------



## fatback

Good looking start to the day there Pay.


----------



## fatback

Couple of eggs and some sausage this morning. Was tasty.


----------



## fatback

A sausage and cheese omelette this morning. Pretty tasty.


----------



## blood on the ground

Fried deer loin accompanied by grits and 2 partially fried eggs and a Wampum biscuit!


----------



## fatback

That would definitely hit the spot blood. Looks good.


----------



## dwhee87

Ham, mushroom and cheese omelet, with a couple of biscuits slathered in Mike's Hot Honey.


----------



## blood on the ground

Sausage with peppers and onions. Scrambled whole boneless chickens.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Made up a big "granny breakfast" Saturday morning: Bacon, sausage, hash browns, cheese grits, eggs, and cast iron cathead biscuits. It was edible:


----------



## fatback

A little breakfast burrito/taco. Smoked sausage, cheese, salsa and a fried egg. Pretty tasty way to start the day.


----------



## NCHillbilly

This was the view out the window this morning:



Good morning to stay in and eat a big, greasy breakfast. YHFP done it up right!


----------



## Longhorn 16

Simple way to start the day.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Longhorn 16 said:


> Simple way to start the day.
> 
> View attachment 1004946


I agree with your pepper-to-egg ratio.


----------



## fatback

Looks might fine. Sometimes simple is the best.


----------



## Dub

I feel good this morning.

Slept late....woke up and the bedroom was cool and wife's leg overlapped on mine with our warm Schnauzers piled up in the space between us...warm like two little heaters.

So dang comfortable that I didn't want to get out of bed.....but started thinking about running my french press on on some good coffee beans.......this thought wouldn't go away....coffee must be had.  And was.   Hyooge 30oz cup full.


Then thoughts of breakfast followed.


Been starting the days this week on the way to work with protein shakes....was no time to sip java, watch the news and cook real food....until today.


Hot sausage, cheese eggs cooked with the bits'n pieces of sausage still in the skillet & heavily peppered & cheesed.   

The professional upgrades were hot guacamole over the eggs and mustard on the sausage.

I now feel stronger'n new rope.





























It ain't purty.....but it's how I roll.


----------



## SC Hunter

Woke up around 8 which is late for me as I'm usually awake before the sun comes up. Left the spousal unit asleep and hoped on my primary mode of transportation around our little 1 red light town (golf cart) and headed to the store with a hot cup of coffee. Grabbed some biscuits and bacon and came home and made breakfast. The kids are at their grandparents house today so its just me and the wife. Bacon, egg and cheese biscuits were devoured.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> Woke up around 8 which is late for me as I'm usually awake before the sun comes up. Left the spousal unit asleep and hoped on my primary mode of transportation around our little 1 red light town (golf cart) and headed to the store with a hot cup of coffee. Grabbed some biscuits and bacon and came home and made breakfast. The kids are at their grandparents house today so its just me and the wife. Bacon, egg and cheese biscuits were devoured.




That right there was the makings of super morning.


Reminds me of a beer run I've made on more than one occasion.  My neighborhood is two miles from the nearest store...a Circle K.  

I've had days where I had enough beer in the garage fridge to get me through my yardwork....but not enough to see me grilling out some dinner and such later.  Many was the time I'd krank up the Polaris 500 and drive through the neighborhood and then run the ditch banks to the store for a case of cold Coors Light.  


Wife had been out shopping with one of her friends one of those days.  She told me her friend was bragging on me doing the yard work while they were leaving.  Evidently they were returning home and saw me on my return trip....jumping outa a shallow ditch with a case of beer strapped on the rear deck of the 4-wheeler...slinging mud everywhere.  Her friend was laughing her butt off when they pulled into the driveway shortly after me.  My bride....not so much.     


While I don't really miss the beer....I do miss those beer runs.  May have to re-live the good times once again soon.


----------



## SC Hunter

Dub said:


> That right there was the makings of super morning.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a beer run I've made on more than one occasion.  My neighborhood is two miles from the nearest store...a Circle K.
> 
> I've had days where I had enough beer in the garage fridge to get me through my yardwork....but not enough to see me grilling out some dinner and such later.  Many was the time I'd krank up the Polaris 500 and drive through the neighborhood and then run the ditch banks to the store for a case of cold Coors Light.
> 
> 
> Wife had been out shopping with one of her friends one of those days.  She told me her friend was bragging on me doing the yard work while they were leaving.  Evidently they were returning home and saw me on my return trip....jumping outa a shallow ditch with a case of beer strapped on the rear deck of the 4-wheeler...slinging mud everywhere.  Her friend was laughing her butt off when they pulled into the driveway shortly after me.  My bride....not so much.
> 
> 
> While I don't really miss the beer....I do miss those beer runs.  May have to re-live the good times once again soon.


We bought the golf cart for the kids to cruise the neighborhood but the adults get far more use out of it. Store trips, beer runs gas station is .8 miles from the house per my run keeper app. I love that little golf cart.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> I feel good this morning.
> 
> Slept late....woke up and the bedroom was cool and wife's leg overlapped on mine with our warm Schnauzers piled up in the space between us...warm like two little heaters.
> 
> So dang comfortable that I didn't want to get out of bed.....but started thinking about running my french press on on some good coffee beans.......this thought wouldn't go away....coffee must be had.  And was.   Hyooge 30oz cup full.
> 
> 
> Then thoughts of breakfast followed.
> 
> 
> Been starting the days this week on the way to work with protein shakes....was no time to sip java, watch the news and cook real food....until today.
> 
> 
> Hot sausage, cheese eggs cooked with the bits'n pieces of sausage still in the skillet & heavily peppered & cheesed.
> 
> The professional upgrades were hot guacamole over the eggs and mustard on the sausage.
> 
> I now feel stronger'n new rope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't purty.....but it's how I roll.


That is righteous.


----------



## NCHillbilly

This was edilble:


----------



## fatback

I just about imagine it was. Looks great NCHB


----------



## No peekin

Whipped up some wild hog sausage gravy over canned biscuits before I started up the workday.


----------



## blood on the ground

Breakfast thread is killin me!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Breakfast thread is killin me!




I know whatcha mean.

Have waited until too late this morning to cook actual breakfast....now lunch time....and I'm wanting breakfast after looking at this thread again.  







EDIT:    Wife wanted yogurt & granola for breakfast.   I went with leftover tacos.  Better this morning than last night.     I guess that Taco Tuesday tradition is carried on.


----------



## Dub

Had this rainy day off work to enjoy at home.

Cooked breakfast after sleeping late.

My wife was mighty grossed out when she saw my plate....thinking I'd lost my mind with the guacamole salsa on the eggs.

I freakin' love 'em that way.


----------



## Dub

Strong coffee from tasty beans that were ground and finished off in the french press this morning.


So strong, in fact.....that I stuck to just the one 20oz cup.

Any more than that and I may have actually become productive on this rainy day.












After the coffee my stomach began to think my throat had been cut.

Hongry.

We had Chinese.... Hot & Spicy Shrimp and veggies for dinner last night.    Son grabbed everyone a to-go order from the nearby Kung Flu Cafe.

It was very tasty....but I was still hungry an hour later.....and ready to eat the hind leg off a hobby horse by dawn.  


Chinese for dinner meant Messican for breakfast....


----------



## Paymaster

P


NCHillbilly said:


> This was the view out the window this morning:
> 
> View attachment 1004869
> 
> Good morning to stay in and eat a big, greasy breakfast. YHFP done it up right!
> 
> View attachment 1004872


Purdy plate and purdy scene outside too!!!


----------



## fatback

Just a little something to get Saturday started off right.


----------



## nkbigdog

Dub said:


> Had this rainy day off work to enjoy at home.
> 
> Cooked breakfast after sleeping late.
> 
> My wife was mighty grossed out when she saw my plate....thinking I'd lost my mind with the guacamole salsa on the eggs.
> 
> I freakin' love 'em that way.


Mighty fine! I looked for the Avocado salsa yesturday while shopping..They had all kinds in that brand but no Avocado...I will keep my eyes out for some...


----------



## dwhee87

I broke down and pulled some leftover taters outta the fridge and filled up my belly.


----------



## blood on the ground

Looks good fellers! I went turkey listening today. Heard a whopping 0 birds today.


----------



## Dub

Alost fit to eat.....











Ah yeah......


----------



## Dub

A little variation....had one of those  quinoa, beans 'n corn frozen steamer things thrown in for good measure.  Stuffed all day.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Made up some Hobbit breakfast this morning. Over-easy yard egg, fried mushrooms, four slices of bacon, and fried maters over a couple slabs of fried toast. It was delicious.


----------



## fatback

Breakfast like that will make ya want to be a Hobbit if that is how they eat.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

The wife did Conecuh Sausage and pancakes with Log Cabin syrup but for supper not breakfast.


----------



## NCHillbilly

fatback said:


> Breakfast like that will make ya want to be a Hobbit if that is how they eat.


It's basically a traditional English/Irish "fry up" breakfast. They would add a couple of blood sausages.


----------



## naildrvr

Good Sunday morning ? 
2 ova easy, cheese grits and a little black peppa


----------



## fatback

My mom was Irish and we would get fried eggs over easy, bacon and ripe tomatoes sliced fried in the bacon drippings on buttered toast for a Saturday morning breakfast about once a month. It was always my favorite. She didn’t do the mushrooms though.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP done me up right this morning.


----------



## Dub

Ya'll doing great up in here.

NCHB, that Hobbit breakfast is spot on.  Shrooms'n'eggs is solid eats.




My bride has been getting on me about turning down the spice-heat on stuff I cook.  I am complying and simply kicking things up a couple notches on my own plate with various hot sauces.

This mornings cheddar bagels had some garlic eggs and maple sausage which I hit with Messican table sauce.  The sweet maple sausage with the semi-heat of the sauce was awesome.

It was like that cartoon I watched as a kid....The WonderTwins.  They'd join forces and take on the bad guys.


----------



## pop pop jones

Dub said:


> Ya'll doing great up in here.
> 
> NCHB, that Hobbit breakfast is spot on.  Shrooms'n'eggs is solid eats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bride has been getting on me about turning down the spice-heat on stuff I cook.  I am complying and simply kicking things up a couple notches on my own plate with various hot sauces.
> 
> This mornings cheddar bagels had some garlic eggs and maple sausage which I hit with Messican table sauce.  The sweet maple sausage with the semi-heat of the sauce was awesome.
> 
> It was like that cartoon I watched as a kid....The WonderTwins.  They'd join forces and take on the bad guys.


Come on man, you know good and well, you watched that Saturday morning.


----------



## Dub

pop pop jones said:


> Come on man, you know good and well, you watched that Saturday morning.



Is it still on ???


----------



## bigelow

Fine looking ways y’all


----------



## pop pop jones

Dub said:


> Is it still on ???


No clue, I was just poking at you


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

In a couple weeks this thread won’t be legal so ya’ll lap it up while you can.
Mercy! Y’all can cook a breakfast and then some geez!


----------



## Dub

pop pop jones said:


> No clue, I was just poking at you



    Man, I'm so far outa the loop on that kinda stuff.

I barely get past  the news channels these days...


The DVR is a mighty appreciated device...it's recording some of the stuff I like to catch up on.

Cartoons....totally outa the loop.





Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> In a couple weeks this thread won’t be legal so ya’ll lap it up while you can.
> Mercy! Y’all can cook a breakfast and then some geez!




Won't be legal ????    

COVID19 related ???

Or some other reason....


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Just too tasty for folks quarantined Sir.
Jk Looks Amazing


----------



## Paymaster

Yesterday's brekfus.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Yesterday:

Couple local yard eggs, some good  sausage that is made a couple miles up the road, bacon, taters, and toast. It was edible.


----------



## fatback

Country ham is one of my favorites. Well done sir, well done.


----------



## fatback

Sitting here trying to wait out a turkey and a plate like NCHB puta up and all of a sudden my flus begins to drift towards breakfast and not turkeys. Looks great.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Couple local yard eggs, some good  sausage that is made a couple miles up the road, bacon, taters, and toast. It was edible.
> 
> View attachment 1008307


Looks excellent


----------



## blood on the ground

Home brew biscuits and gravy, tomato from some ol boys garden in Mexico, processed meat from a plastic package labeled ham.


----------



## Dub

Superfast breakfast made this morning....onions, peppers, garlic & cheese in the eggs. Engrish-muffins with butter & cream cheese.

Can't understand while I was in a hurry on the cookin'.....chillaxin with my bride and the dogs and enjoying a good book, some iced tea and maybe Nextfilx.    We watched Harriet together yesterday.  Her choice.  Definitely a chic-flick.  She liked it.  I survived.


----------



## GA1dad

Pop-can biscuits and gravy,,,,, roughing it at its finest.


----------



## pop pop jones

My wife wanted pancakes, I bumped it up a notch
She didn't complain


----------



## NCHillbilly

Just some sausage biscuits from YHFP. Perfection.


----------



## Dub

Any excuse will do for me to cook onions.   Love 'em.

Diced onions, taters, olive oil, S&P and it was on.  Hashrowns had easy. Egg with sausage bits & cheese.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Any excuse will do for me to cook onions.   Love 'em.
> 
> Diced onions, taters, olive oil, S&P and it was on.  Hashrowns had easy. Egg with sausage bits & cheese.


Man! Do you deliver?


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Man! Do you deliver?




I wish I could.  


My 4:45am stimulus package this morning:













After two hours of sippin'.....it was time to get some breakfuss rolling along.








Buttery Belgium goodness.


----------



## fatback

Going light this morning. Cottage cheese and fresh strawberries and blueberries. Nothing like what Dub just put on here but it got me going this morning after my workout. Hope everybody has a good day.


----------



## blood on the ground

Leftovers


----------



## NCHillbilly

Made me up another hobbit breakfast. Pile of fried bacon and fried mushrooms and fried maters over some fried toast, topped with an over-easy fried egg.


----------



## fatback

Can’t beat that hobbit breakfast. Looks AWESOME!!


----------



## Paymaster

Omelet and HBs I did this morning. Got the toast a bit hot!! ?


----------



## fatback

Whatcha got in dat omelette?


----------



## dwhee87

GA1dad said:


> Pop-can biscuits and gravy,,,,, roughing it at its finest.
> 
> View attachment 1008392


Pop-can or catheads, I don't care, biscuits and gravy is one of my favorites.


----------



## Dub

Got some jet fuel brewed up this morning.








Then got after some breakfast.  Not a heap of ingredients on hand to do much.....however I remember my wife telling me about her Dad making her fried bologna sammiches as a little girl.   Her Dad was a mighty nice guy who I really enjoyed being around.  The Lord took him early in life, but we were blessed to have him give us his approval of our engagement....all those years ago. 


So....with meager ingredients on hand.....I did tossed some bologna on the flat skillet for her and some sliced ham for me....I'm an oddball in that I don't eat bologna.......but will eat hot dogs, lol.  No logic. 


Made cheese toast for our sammiches and some over-easy eggs, too.   Things got fast'n'furious and didn't get time for many pics.

Also had a skillet of taters'n'onions in the oven......just about the best breakfast flavors on the planet as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Paymaster

fatback said:


> Whatcha got in dat omelette?


Ham and cheese.


----------



## GA1dad

COVID Qwik Bites,,,,,, I'm calling them Pimenchiladas


----------



## antharper

I came in and made a in between hunts breakfast about to head back to the woods... full


----------



## blood on the ground

Girly eggs (no jalapenos) wild hawg sausage and buttered biscuits.


----------



## GA1dad

Shoot yeah,,, fine looking biscuits~~~


----------



## Paymaster

Wow!!! Y'all eat good!!!

We had Cheesy Hashbrown Hamburger Helper but used sausage rather than ground beef. Tasty Brekfus!!


----------



## SC Hunter

Got up late at 8 AM and made coffee. Spousal unit started stirring around 9:30 I made her some scrambled cheese eggs, bacon on the new wave and a bowl of cheese grits. I made myself a fried egg, cheese and bacon sammich. I'm going to take a nap here shortly I reckon.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP fixed me up pretty good this morning.


----------



## fishfryer

NCHillbilly said:


> Just some sausage biscuits from YHFP. Perfection.
> 
> View attachment 1008513


I believe that is also bigfeet bait.


----------



## dwhee87

Starting off the week right. Grits, conecuh sausage  and a fried egg.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Girly eggs (no jalapenos) wild hawg sausage and buttered biscuits.View attachment 1009736View attachment 1009737View attachment 1009738


Those biscuits look spot-on!


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Those biscuits look spot-on!


They were really good. My biscuits making is not very consistent.


----------



## No peekin

Whipped up some wild hog sausage gravy and canned biscuits to get this monday started.


----------



## Dub

Slept way late....7:30am.



Fired up the french press.  This thang has more mileage than the wife of the French Prime Minister. Ancient...but with modern plastic holding it together.  Same.  Same.  















Superstrong stimulus java.....down the hatch and flowing though my veins.






After about 9:30am my stomach thought my throat musta been slit open......hongry.




Jimmy Dean Hot (only sausage the store had left....I was in luck).....hopped up eggs with sausage pieces, carmelized garlic and cheese.    Habanero pepper cheese toast & cheddar cheese toast.

Ready to take on a busy day of "shelter-in-place" car washing and yard work.


----------



## Dub

*Channeling my inner NYC mojo this morning.*

Getting some NYC java down the hatch and some NYC bagels, too.

Gotta head out and check on a couple of my employees that I've not been able to reach over this past few days. Getting worried about them.


----------



## fatback

Just a couple scrambled eggs and bacon. Simple but good.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I was lazy this morning. Just fried up a big slab of sausage and put it between two pieces of fried toast. Pretty durn good.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Batjack

Had a hankering for a Martin's sausage gravy biscuit this morning, but decided to stay home and "roll my own".


----------



## Dub

Wrapping up this  bag of coffee.

It's "okay" at best.   Flavor was okay, but the cost was absurd for what it is...a basic dark roast. 

I'll finish it up but won't be buying any more. 

The caffeine claims were also not experienced, either.  No extra jolt. 

It was worth a try...but I won't be buying more.



Now....time to get some breakfast ready !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Cheese omelet along side leftover smoked Chuck roast.


----------



## Dub

That ^^^^^^ looks insanely tasty, Blood !!!


My kinda flavors right there !!!



Up early sippin coffee and doing some work from home and playing around on internet.

Gonna make a grocery run tomorrow or Monday.


Until then it's basic stuff that is on had.  Taters'n'sweet onions.  Added some garlic to this batch and it scorched a bit more than I wanted....but stirred it in and hit with some vinegar-ketchup-brown sugar based homebrew bbq sauce and it tasted good....but looked ugly.

Scrambled eggs with layers of American in between and fresh ground pepper & salt.  Delicious when coming right off the skillet.

Bacon.

Habenero & jalapeno cheese toast.











Wife didn't want the snorted taters but wanted some semi-stewed apples and fried bologna.  She's gonna make a bologna, egg & cheese sammich.









EDIT:    I have no idea what "snorted" taters are...or how I mistyped that.  In between iPhone and laptop (small print & not having my cheater glasses on)....some oddball stuff gets through.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Mexican omelet with pinto beans.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1010890
> 
> View attachment 1010891





That skittle full of catheads is a thing of beauty !!!!


Best looking sausage biscuits ever.  A shot of yellow mustard on each and cup of coffee to chase 'em down with and I'd be good until late into the day !!!!!











Cool Hand Luke said:


> Mexican omelet with pinto beans.View attachment 1010898






Avocado, maters, bacon, cheese........best eggs imaginable...and you've conjured 'em up perfectly. 





Simple eats this morning.....killet of taters & onions, cheesy eggs, swiss cheese toast and JD sausage.


----------



## Dub

I might go down to COVID-19 or a tornado.....but one thing is for certain..I won't be going out hongry.

Unless I get sick of eating taters'n'onions.  This morning will be the last of 'em for a few days. 









Had some great coffee....sipped it whilst tele-working this morning.  Got more done in 4 hours at home than I could get done in much longer time at work site.  

Stay safe folks.  

Stay healthy.

Stay optimistic.


----------



## dwhee87

Couple of homemade biscuits with egg, ham n cheese to get the day started.


----------



## Dub

dwhee87 said:


> Couple of homemade biscuits with egg, ham n cheese to get the day started.View attachment 1011926




Those look super !!!!


Been up for a few hours now....coffee and working on some projects.

Starting to get hongry....those biscuits look super. 









I made a mini-breakfast in bed for my bride an hour ago.  It's time to get some real breakfuss rolling though.



Her wakeup treat came from a jailbreak run I made yesterday...windows down...fresh air and great weather....to a local farmer's stand.   

They had some great stuff there.














Soaked the berries in simple syrup a few minutes and then plated 'em up for her.
























She was grinning.


----------



## No peekin

Corned beef hash covered in egg with a side of cheese toast.


----------



## Dub

No peekin said:


> Corned beef hash covered in egg with a side of cheese toast.View attachment 1012002




Oh yeah....pass me some hot sauce and a plate like that 'un.


----------



## Dub

Well.....she napped and watched the Easter services after the mini-breakfast.

I gave it three hours or so and figured it was time for some Paul Harvey breakfuss eats....the rest of the story.  




Seeing as how the french press was good to me this morning.....figured I cast in the same spot again and see how french toast would work out.    Got lucky and foul-hooked a kicker.   I may see a payout before this day is done. By hook or by crook.  It ain't purty....but it's how I roll.


----------



## fatback

Y’all got it going on for breakfast this morning. Awesome looking grub.


----------



## pop pop jones

French coffee, french toast then french maid, be careful buddy


----------



## Dub

pop pop jones said:


> French coffee, french toast then french maid, be careful buddy




     I was saved by two German dogs, though.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## blood on the ground

Yes!


----------



## SC Hunter

Well I'm currently quarantined due to Covid-19 test results not being back yet since I was exposed more so than normal the other day at work. Anyway, took my test yesterday (one of the most non fun test I've ever taken, they touched my brain I believe.) I've been keeping my distance from my wife and the boys but today is officially 
Quarantine Day 1 so I made myself breakfast. 

Left over from last night some NY Strip that was soaked in italian dressing, robust ribeye rub and some bbq rub I have made up and grilled to medium rare. A few sprigs of asparagus covered in parmesan cheese, cheese eggs and a piece of toast with homemade BlackBerry jelly. Oh and a cup of strong coffee. 

I should know test results today and I'm tired of sleeping upstairs in the oldest boys room. I'm going to shoot my wife's dog if she barks tonight like she's been barking out back.


----------



## fatback

Left over Easter ham diced, scrambled eggs, cheese and salsa all getting happy in a flour tortilla. Not a bad way to start the day.


----------



## NCHillbilly

SC Hunter said:


> Well I'm currently quarantined due to Covid-19 test results not being back yet since I was exposed more so than normal the other day at work. Anyway, took my test yesterday (one of the most non fun test I've ever taken, they touched my brain I believe.) I've been keeping my distance from my wife and the boys but today is officially
> Quarantine Day 1 so I made myself breakfast.
> 
> Left over from last night some NY Strip that was soaked in italian dressing, robust ribeye rub and some bbq rub I have made up and grilled to medium rare. A few sprigs of asparagus covered in parmesan cheese, cheese eggs and a piece of toast with homemade BlackBerry jelly. Oh and a cup of strong coffee.
> 
> I should know test results today and I'm tired of sleeping upstairs in the oldest boys room. I'm going to shoot my wife's dog if she barks tonight like she's been barking out back.


Good looking breakfast, and hope things turn out for the better.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I went quick and simple this morning. Fried some bacon, then fried some sourdough toast and eggs in the bacon grease. Pretty good.


----------



## the Lackster

Yall mind if i join in? Fatback, duck eggs over easy ,and some fluffy buttermilk pancakes.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

the Lackster said:


> Yall mind if i join in? Fatback, duck eggs over easy ,and some fluffy buttermilk pancakes. View attachment 1012423View attachment 1012424View attachment 1012425


Yes, thank you for joining in, Dad gum!!!


----------



## fatback

Breakfast like that are welcome anytime. Good looking grub. 




the Lackster said:


> Yall mind if i join in? Fatback, duck eggs over easy ,and some fluffy buttermilk pancakes. View attachment 1012423View attachment 1012424View attachment 1012425


----------



## NCHillbilly

the Lackster said:


> Yall mind if i join in? Fatback, duck eggs over easy ,and some fluffy buttermilk pancakes. View attachment 1012423View attachment 1012424View attachment 1012425


Oh yeah! I love me some big ol' duck eggs.


----------



## blood on the ground

My wife either loves me or wants something really expensive!


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> My wife either loves me or wants something really expensive!View attachment 1012813


Fine looking way to start the day!


----------



## NCHillbilly

When we got up this morning, the power was out for a couple hours. Had to drag out the real coffee pot.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> When we got up this morning, the power was out for a couple hours. Had to drag out the real coffee pot.
> 
> View attachment 1012820


I'm always amazed at how much better coffee is made that way compared to a Keurig cup of coffee.


----------



## Dub

@SC Hunter did you get the test results back ?

Praying that everything is good for you and your family.

@NCHillbilly that kit had to produce some excellent coffee.   I've gone back to french press use, but am thinking the stovetop kettle is where I'm heading next.  Some of the smoothest java ever. 









COVID19 eats yesterday morning.   Cou[le tortilla shells on a hot dry skillet......then some sammich ham......and olive oil with a pair of rooster bullets.


----------



## SC Hunter

Dub said:


> @SC Hunter did you get the test results back ?
> 
> Praying that everything is good for you and your family.
> 
> @NCHillbilly that kit had to produce some excellent coffee.   I've gone back to french press use, but am thinking the stovetop kettle is where I'm heading next.  Some of the smoothest java ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID19 eats yesterday morning.   Cou[le tortilla shells on a hot dry skillet......then some sammich ham......and olive oil with a pair of rooster bullets.


Yea all good with test results. I told my wife I guess a stomach bug made me until a little sissy for 3 full days. ?? bad thing is 2 days later I had a patient that had Corona virus.. can't win for losing. Full PPE in place and I trust the PPE at this point. Everything is good around this camp for the most part. Just put a little butt on the electric smoker.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> Yea all good with test results. I told my wife I guess a stomach bug made me until a little sissy for 3 full days. ?? bad thing is 2 days later I had a patient that had Corona virus.. can't win for losing. Full PPE in place and I trust the PPE at this point. Everything is good around this camp for the most part. Just put a little butt on the electric smoker.




That is outstanding news !!!!!!!



Glad you are well & good......and smoking a butt.


----------



## Dub

Knocking out some strong java this morning and then getting down with some breakfast.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Knocking out some strong java this morning and then getting down with some breakfast.


Man alive! I'm eating boiled eggs and drinking water! 
I Mr Tabasco is in attendance too!


----------



## Longhorn 16

Simple breakfast this morning!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Bacon, mushrooms, big brown aig, and some hot homemade bread with butter.


----------



## JHannah92

Just a lil pre turkey hunt snack this morning. Eggs with sausage and just a sprinkling of cheese. Better than a pop tart.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Bacon egg and cheese biscuits this morning with some homemade bacon.

I think Ole Joe would have fast tracked this one for approval!


----------



## blood on the ground

My favorite thread!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Mexican omelette and bacon cheesy grits


----------



## Dub

Ya'll hitting homeruns left and right.


Great looking meals posted on the Paymaster forum.  




Starting off the day simply here.


A pot of coffee at dawn....and then finally got around to getting some grub.  Simple meal for my wife & I.  Tasty.  Cleanup took all of 20 seconds to wipe down the skillet.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Homemade drop biscuits & gravy, leftover grits, bacon,  fried egg and a glass of milk.


----------



## Dub

Coffee and some gun cleaning this morning while breakfast was cooking.








Breakfuss came together first....the smell of bacon cooking took top billing on priority list.  French toast.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Cheese steak omelets with a side of fries:


----------



## Dub

Nothing fancy this morning......just a quickly made meal while sipping morning coffee. Long day ahead.


Omelet with sweet onions, American cheese and salsa inside.  Added cheddar, Crystal & sour cream to the outside after pic taken.

Good to go.  Fueled up and ready.


----------



## antharper

Nothing like a good breakfast


----------



## fatback

Leftover burger patty, fried egg and some salsa. Not a bad start to the day.


----------



## JHannah92

Leftover steak from last night with some eggs. Good turkey hunting fuel.


----------



## blood on the ground

Boiled eggs soaked in Creole seasoning overnight. Nothing needed, plenty of flavor and a little spicy.


----------



## Core Lokt

Be kind to your co-workers BOTG!.


----------



## blood on the ground

Core Lokt said:


> Be kind to your co-workers BOTG!.


I promise I will share.


----------



## No peekin

Some egg covered corned beef hash and toasted bagel to start the day.


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> I promise I will share.






Nailed down a belt buster breakfuss here this morning.


I was mighty lucky and made two decent omelets back-to-back.  Never achieved this un before.   

Something will typically go wrong and never let me get two just to our liking.


Bacon, tater'n'onions went on first.


Then her omelet....then a few minutes later mine.  I'm thinking letting the skillet get back to cruising temp was the game changer.

They had onions, peppers, American and crispy bacon inside each. Pineapple salsa, sharp cheddar & sour cream on top.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Nailed down a belt buster breakfuss here this morning.
> 
> 
> I was mighty lucky and made two decent omelets back-to-back.  Never achieved this un before.
> 
> Something will typically go wrong and never let me get two just to our liking.
> 
> 
> Bacon, tater'n'onions went on first.
> 
> 
> Then her omelet....then a few minutes later mine.  I'm thinking letting the skillet get back to cruising temp was the game changer.
> 
> They had onions, peppers, American and crispy bacon inside each. Pineapple salsa, sharp cheddar & sour cream on top.


Them taters look amazing!


----------



## fatback

Looks like a heck of a start there Dub. Awesome.


----------



## Dub

Liesure start to a leisure day today.



French press used again for some strong coffee. 



Then.....after a bit, an omelet was constructed.  I'm good 'til dark now. 















Lotta fresh ground pepper.














Hit the top with some sharp cheddar & pineapple tomatillo salsa.


----------



## Dub

fatback said:


> Looks like a heck of a start there Dub. Awesome.



Thanks....it was.    Didn't get much done yesterday...and that was sorta the point. 

Great day, indeed.  






blood on the ground said:


> Them taters look amazing!




Thank you, sir.

Did another batch this morning. 

More flavor in this batch, however. Been cleaning out the fridge & pantry slowly over this COVID stay-cation.  Worked through most of the staple condiments....then back in the back was found a bottle of Crystal that I didn't realize was there.

Bamsucka !!!!!




Truth was I've about had my fill of Tobasco, Franks, Cholula and Louisiana brand.


Ripped the seal off this bad boy and went to town.



Inside of omelet had Vidalia onions & hot sausage.  That other crazy looking thing on the plate was a leftover meatball from last night's dinner (beef, sausage, spices, bread crumbs, egg & mozzarella). 


Good to go.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Thanks....it was.    Didn't get much done yesterday...and that was sorta the point.
> 
> Great day, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sir.
> 
> Did another batch this morning.
> 
> More flavor in this batch, however. Been cleaning out the fridge & pantry slowly over this COVID stay-cation.  Worked through most of the staple condiments....then back in the back was found a bottle of Crystal that I didn't realize was there.
> 
> Bamsucka !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth was I've about had my fill of Tobasco, Franks, Cholula and Louisiana brand.
> 
> 
> Ripped the seal off this bad boy and went to town.
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of omelet had Vidalia onions & hot sausage.  That other crazy looking thing on the plate was a leftover meatball from last night's dinner (beef, sausage, spices, bread crumbs, egg & mozzarella).
> 
> 
> Good to go.


You are the man!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## blood on the ground

3 over easy, radiation bacon.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Look at you buying those fancy little maters! They're good, ain't they?


----------



## Washtub




----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Mama wanted quiche


----------



## NCHillbilly

A YHFP joint:


----------



## SC Hunter

We're having bacon, egg and cheese biscuits before my spousal unit goes to work for a few hours. More pics to follow


----------



## blood on the ground

3 over corned beef hash


----------



## SC Hunter

Fried Halley's egg in bacon grease and built her a biscuit with dirty fried egg, melted cheese and bacon and wrapped it in foil for her. Sent her off to work with a cup of coffee and a biscuit to go. She's been playing catch up at work since the whole viral quarantine and working on Saturday's for a little while. Fried myself an egg and built the same biscuit and choked it down with some coffee. That'll hold me over for most of the day probably.


----------



## NCHillbilly

SC Hunter said:


> Fried Halley's egg in bacon grease and built her a biscuit with dirty fried egg, melted cheese and bacon and wrapped it in foil for her. Sent her off to work with a cup of coffee and a biscuit to go. She's been playing catch up at work since the whole viral quarantine and working on Saturday's for a little while. Fried myself an egg and built the same biscuit and choked it down with some coffee. That'll hold me over for most of the day probably.


Good stuff!


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> 3 over corned beef hashView attachment 1015999


It's been a long, long time since I've had that. I just ordered me some cure#1 to make some corned deer and pastrami. That will be one of my first meals when it's cured.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> It's been a long, long time since I've had that. I just ordered me some cure#1 to make some corned deer and pastrami. That will be one of my first meals when it's cured.


Always wanted to cure some deer. Look forward to see your process and finished product.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Yesterday morning, I took the leftover meat and veggies from the Philly cheese steaks and made some omelets:



This morning, YHFP was in a mood to cook up a big breakfast. Bacon, jalapeno eggs, sausage, homefries, and toast. It was excellent:


----------



## JHannah92

Wife requested grits and bacon for her mother's day breakfast. Happy to oblige. Cooked up some scrambled eggs and can biscuits to go with. Good start to the day.


----------



## Dub

Finished a load of laundry & started another while the sausage was cooking......other domestic stuff, too......most important was cutting up a yardbird into parts and getting the soaking in some good stuff for afternoon grilling. 




Cheese omelet ready almost ready to rock & roll.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Steak and bacon hash topped with a runny aig:


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Homemade drop biscuits & bacon gravy, over-medium eggs, bacon a glass of milk and biscuit with honey for dessert.


----------



## antharper

Some wild pig gravy and a biscuit


----------



## pop pop jones

Longhorn 16 said:


> Simple breakfast this morning!View attachment 1013540


Best way to eat that sausage, is with scrambled eggs. I already know it was delicious


----------



## blood on the ground




----------



## hawkeye123

Deer sausage burrito with peppered bacon, scrambled eggs on large tortillo..had  to add sour cream to cool down


----------



## hawkeye123

hawkeye123 said:


> Deer sausage burrito with peppered bacon, scrambled eggs on large tortillo..had  to add sour cream to cool down


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Dub

Salmon & cheesy eggs.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke




----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1018369






BLT grand slam winner right there !!!!!!!!!!








Cool Hand Luke said:


> View attachment 1018385





Now that's a flavorfilled breakfuss that'll get a guy through from dawn to dusk.









American & sharp cheddar cheese omelet this morning.  Honey & butter in the bisquit and some maple syrup on the hot sausage.
Lightly salted & heavily peppered.


----------



## blood on the ground

Scrambled aigs, sausage, and a spicy Heat'em up an eat'em up bean burrito. Me like it the pico de gallo!


----------



## Dub




----------



## dwhee87

Say what? Sheepshead fish tacos for breakfast? Don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## blood on the ground

dwhee87 said:


> Say what? Sheepshead fish tacos for breakfast? Don't knock it til you try it.View attachment 1020603


I'd eat that for breakfast every day!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Pancakes with white meat peaches. Pretty durn good


----------



## Paymaster

Campground Brekfus on the Tuckaseegee.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Paymaster said:


> Campground Brekfus on the Tuckaseegee.View attachment 1021812View attachment 1021813View attachment 1021814View attachment 1021815


Man, that looks good! Nothing smells better than breakfast cooking out on the riverbank. Y'all getting any of this rain this morning? Been pouring here one county east.


----------



## Da Possum

Paymaster said:


> Campground Brekfus on the Tuckaseegee.View attachment 1021812View attachment 1021813View attachment 1021814View attachment 1021815



Dang.....that looks amazing, especially that ham!!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Dub

Had some leftovers for breakfuss this morning.

Mighty tasty.

Shrimp taco & beef taco.......fer breakfuss.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## GA1dad

Since schools closed for Covid, my daughter has developed a fondness for cooking omelets for breakfast. I looked over this morning and saw the plate she had fixed herself and was quite impressed!!! Bacon bits, spinach and white american cheese. 

"The Force Is Strong In This One".


----------



## Dub

2:15pm......just getting round to breakfast.

Busy.


Gonna kick back & chow


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made up some sausage, buttermilk biscuits, and sausage gravy.


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made up some sausage, buttermilk biscuits, and sausage gravy.
> 
> View attachment 1024338
> 
> View attachment 1024340



That's biscuit and gravy perfection right there!!


----------



## Dub

Stuffed fuller'n I should be.


Late morning Tennessee Pride Hot sausage & scrambled cheddar'n'sausage eggs. Hit the Tennessee Pride with yellow mustard and it was super.  

















It's my favorite sausage.  Got another pack that I'm going to use for some dirty rice later on this evening.
Gonna cut up a couple yardbirds & have some collards, too.


Thank you NC Hillbilly for the recommendation for Tenn. Pride.


----------



## Longhorn 16

D


Dub said:


> Stuffed fuller'n I should be.
> 
> 
> Late morning Tennessee Pride Hot sausage & scrambled cheddar'n'sausage eggs. Hit the Tennessee Pride with yellow mustard and it was super.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my favorite sausage.  Got another pack that I'm going to use for some dirty rice later on this evening.
> Gonna cut up a couple yardbirds & have some collards, too.
> 
> 
> Thank you NC Hillbilly for the recommendation for Tenn. Pride.



Doing 
Unbelievable 
Breakfast 

DUB that looks great.


----------



## dwhee87

Worked in the yard til 1030, then had some steak and eggs.


----------



## Head East

That’ll keep the wolves away from the door!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Jalapeno eggs, applewood bacon, fried taters, and bbq bread fried in butter and bacon grease, courtesy of YHFP:


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Jalapeno eggs, applewood bacon, fried taters, and bbq bread fried in butter and bacon grease, courtesy of YHFP:
> 
> View attachment 1026719


You keep practicing man and you will get the hang of scrambling eggs! It's not that hard!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Not many days go by when I don't miss my Moonbro . .


----------



## Head East

Mercy... fried bread??  

Used to make fried bread to go with bean soup.  Im the only one that would eat it now.  Did you use a regular sesame bun??


----------



## NCHillbilly

Head East said:


> Mercy... fried bread??
> 
> Used to make fried bread to go with bean soup.  Im the only one that would eat it now.  Did you use a regular sesame bun??


That's bbq bread. You can get it at Ingle's and a few other places.


----------



## Jester896

Texas Toast may work if ya can't find bbq bread

y'all keep it up...I got some Salt Lick hot pan thawing...I got 4 jalapenos...got some eggs that still have butt on um...and there are hash browns in there I can scatter...PG might even have some bump biscuits


----------



## Head East

Gonna have to try that, may be a quick easy replacemennt for the bread i made which was regular bread dough we made, grab a dollop, flatten it out and through it in 350 degree lard.  Float it for a bit and roll it over for a bit more. Golden brown and good with about anything.  Used to put a couple in my bib pocket when id go out hayin.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Da Possum

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1027115



That is one sexy sandwich!!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Dub

Good morning, folks.   Woke up this morning.....insanely early.  One of those mornings where you figure...do I get up...or struggle to get back to sleep.

Since it was a morning on a day off work....getting up was easier.  

Coffee, reading, goofing around with a project in the garage.....eventually got hongry.


Tossed some hashbrowns in a skillet and some shrooms, peppers & tenderloin leftovers in the another skillet.   Through some eggs with cheese in there shortly.

Found a wheat tortilla to roll it up in with a good dose of Crystal Garlic in there, too.


Tasty.   The crunch from the hashbrowns was good in the burritos.  Ready to get some fun stuff done today.


----------



## GA1dad

Open the fridge this morning looking for quick-n-easy,,,,, this fit the bill. Eggo's and Jimmy Dean crumbles.


----------



## GA1dad

Chorizo and eggs for breakfast this morning


----------



## GA1dad

Had some tostadas I needed to eat before they went stale,,, so sausage/egg/cheese tostadas it is for breakfast.


----------



## Dub

Breakfast with an interested observer this morning.....
















Helen being the observer.


----------



## dwhee87

Bumping this thread back up to the top.....been a bit.

Steak n Eggs...with some chipotle hot sauce...


----------



## No peekin

Made up some canned biscuits and wild hog sausage gravy to get this Monday started.


----------



## Paymaster

Oh Man yeah!!!!


----------



## Dub

Steak fajitas for dinner last night.....steak & egg fajitas for breakfast this morning.


Heavy on the pepper.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Steak fajitas for dinner last night.....steak & egg fajitas for breakfast this morning.
> 
> 
> Heavy on the pepper.


Looks delicious!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## NCHillbilly

Buttermilk pancakes, Vermont maple syrple, and homemade sausage.


----------



## naildrvr

Hillbilly, I don't know how you ain't big as the hawg that sausage and bacon come off of.


----------



## NCHillbilly

naildrvr said:


> Hillbilly, I don't know how you ain't big as the hawg that sausage and bacon come off of.


I'm running steady between 195-200. Manual labor.


----------



## blood on the ground




----------



## antharper

Just some biscuit and gravy that was delicious , wild hog sausage


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 1058583


That's something you don't see every day on here. Elaborate.


----------



## Hornet22

NCHillbilly said:


> That's something you don't see every day on here. Elaborate.



OK, you said somethin. I was trying to figger out what to say, but nothing was as elokwunt as what you said. I just have a hard time seeing BOG eating something like that. I guess he just been puttin on a show all this time like he reguler and all. Didnt know he had tha sofisticated side. Pankies up boyz!


----------



## pine floor

Just trying not to be RITE.


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> That's something you don't see every day on here. Elaborate.




My thoughts as well,, you don't see much lox and bagles on this forum. Bet that was good!!


----------



## VANCE

smoked salmon
a schmear of cream cheese
capers
cherry tomotoes
and it looks like he substituted the traditional red onion for white/sweet


----------



## blood on the ground

VANCE said:


> smoked salmon
> a schmear of cream cheese
> capers
> cherry tomotoes
> and it looks like he substituted the traditional red onion for white/sweet


Yep, didn't have any red onion. I added jalapenos too. That's a solid meal.


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> My thoughts as well,, you don't see much lox and bagles on this forum. Bet that was good!!


It was great. Texture isn't for everyone, my wife will never try it again.


----------



## velvet tines

Christmas morning breakfast - over medium eggs, deer sausage, bacon, and biscuits.  Served with canned figs, milk, and orange juice.  Sure was delicious!


----------



## the Lackster

Cooked the old venison summer sausage and sunnyside up egg special this morning. Tossed a mixed berry muffin on the plate just to have a carb. Lord knows im in a battle with the old china virus and can't taste or smell a thing but deep down i know it was delicious!!!


----------



## No peekin




----------



## GA1dad

Egg white omelet with broccoli, cauliflower, spinach and chicken. This started off with the wife in mind,,, but it wound up being pretty tasty!


----------



## blood on the ground




----------



## SC Hunter

I haven't been taking many pictures of food lately being so busy. I eat and get back moving but man these pictures are beautiful folks!


----------



## GA1dad

I figure any day that starts off like this is gonna be a good day,,,,,, 

FYI,, these were Mama Kay's "melt in your mouth biscuits" from her cookbook,,,, not too bad


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> I figure any day that starts off like this is gonna be a good day,,,,,,
> 
> FYI,, these were Mama Kay's "melt in your mouth biscuits" from her cookbook,,,, not too bad
> 
> View attachment 1060841
> 
> View attachment 1060840
> 
> View attachment 1060839


Dang, what a way to start the day!


----------



## GA1dad

Woke up to find that the family had already demolished the leftover biscuits,,, had to settle for wheat bread. Good though!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## georgia_home

this was a few months back, but every once in a while, we make our own. kosher and brown sugar, 2/1, with some dill or onion/garlic.

the salmon I mean. And bagels from a good local shop. I am partial to salt or pretzel bagels myself.





VANCE said:


> smoked salmon
> a schmear of cream cheese
> capers
> cherry tomotoes
> and it looks like he substituted the traditional red onion for white/sweet


----------



## georgiadawgs44

antharper said:


> Just some biscuit and gravy that was delicious , wild hog sausage View attachment 1058877


Mercy!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Moonpie would approve!


----------



## No peekin




----------



## velvet tines

potatoes, bell pepper, cilantro, jalapeno pepper, mushrooms, tomatoes, onion, and leftover chicken. add potatoes and vegetables to hot skillet with butter.    when cooked, add chicken to warm.  season to taste.  grab a tor-till-a and place chicken mixture on top.  roll edges to seal together.  brown to your liking:






retrieve salsas, sour cream, and cheese from fridgedaire:





plated and ready to eat:


----------



## No peekin




----------



## blood on the ground

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Moonpie would approve!


Almost.... The only thing missing is about 6 ounces of Texas Pete.


----------



## GA1dad

velvet tines said:


> potatoes, bell pepper, cilantro, jalapeno pepper, mushrooms, tomatoes, onion, and leftover chicken. add potatoes and vegetables to hot skillet with butter.    when cooked, add chicken to warm.  season to taste.  grab a tor-till-a and place chicken mixture on top.  roll edges to seal together.  brown to your liking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retrieve salsas, sour cream, and cheese from fridgedaire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plated and ready to eat:



That looks top notch!!


----------



## the Lackster

Low carb Sunday morning classic and one of last weeks doodles.


----------



## No peekin

Gravy over a sausage patty in a biscuit and corned beef hash with eggs over it.


----------



## Dub

Pic of my bride from a few years back.......she'd drug me out shopping.  I played the role of bodyguard & financier of that venture.  No worries....not a care in the world.

Fast forward to this week's breakfasts.


Taking some time off to spend with her this week and next.  Leisure mornings....coffee from dawn until the crack of 10:00am.....then transition to the kitchen and sling the hash.


Life is good.


Morning eats from this past Sunday morning.










Some of the best cheese grits I've ever made.....








Sausage, egg & cheese croissant.









She did alright.....moved stuff around the plate....even ate some of it.




Today I went back to the skillet for some grub.


We spit a 4-egg omelet that was loaded with jalapeños & pimento cheese.




















I think I was a bit heavy-handed on the pepper.  All was well, because I doused my portion in Cholula hot sauce.













blood on the ground said:


> Almost.... The only thing missing is about 6 ounces of Texas Pete.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dub said:


> Pic of my bride from a few years back.......she'd drug me out shopping.  I played the role of bodyguard & financier of that venture.  No worries....not a care in the world.
> 
> Fast forward to this week's breakfasts.
> 
> 
> Taking some time off to spend with her this week and next.  Leisure mornings....coffee from dawn until the crack of 10:00am.....then transition to the kitchen and sling the hash.
> 
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> Morning eats from this past Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the best cheese grits I've ever made.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage, egg & cheese croissant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did alright.....moved stuff around the plate....even ate some of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I went back to the skillet for some grub.
> 
> 
> We spit a 4-egg omelet that was loaded with jalapeños & pimento cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was a bit heavy-handed on the pepper.  All was well, because I doused my portion in Cholula hot sauce.




More pics of hawt wife please !!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Pic of my bride from a few years back.......she'd drug me out shopping.  I played the role of bodyguard & financier of that venture.  No worries....not a care in the world.
> 
> Fast forward to this week's breakfasts.
> 
> 
> Taking some time off to spend with her this week and next.  Leisure mornings....coffee from dawn until the crack of 10:00am.....then transition to the kitchen and sling the hash.
> 
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> Morning eats from this past Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the best cheese grits I've ever made.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage, egg & cheese croissant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did alright.....moved stuff around the plate....even ate some of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I went back to the skillet for some grub.
> 
> 
> We spit a 4-egg omelet that was loaded with jalapeños & pimento cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was a bit heavy-handed on the pepper.  All was well, because I doused my portion in Cholula hot sauce.


That's some mighty good looking eats, Dub. Thinking about y'all, hope things get better.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> That's some mighty good looking eats, Dub. Thinking about y'all, hope things get better.



Thanks, brother.

She starts a new oral chemo this week.  Hoping we can ride this one for a year or more.   She got over a year on the last med before the cancer figured things out and began to get more active and mote widespread.

She has a warrior spirit and is bravely facing it.


----------



## Dub

Hooked On Quack said:


> More pics of hawt wife please !!



Thanks man.....I’ve been going back through some family pics taken over the years and showing the to her....getting lots of laughs and smiles.   

A picture truly can be worth a thousand words.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dub said:


> Thanks man.....I’ve been going back through some family pics taken over the years and showing the to her....getting lots of laughs and smiles.
> 
> A picture truly can be worth a thousand words.





Yessir, I've been down a similar road with my wife, prayers for ya'll brother.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Thanks, brother.
> 
> She starts a new oral chemo this week.  Hoping we can ride this one for a year or more.   She got over a year on the last med before the cancer figured things out and began to get more active and mote widespread.
> 
> She has a warrior spirit and is bravely facing it.




Been thinking about you Brother,,, hang in there,,, and pass me a bowl of those great looking grits!!


----------



## blood on the ground




----------



## velvet tines

country ham fried in a bit of bacon grease to keep it from sticking, couple of eggs over medium, stone ground grits with red-eye gravy, and a biscuit to pick up any scraps left on the plate.  fine breakfast to get you through the day.


----------



## blood on the ground

velvet tines said:


> country ham fried in a bit of bacon grease to keep it from sticking, couple of eggs over medium, stone ground grits with red-eye gravy, and a biscuit to pick up any scraps left on the plate.  fine breakfast to get you through the day.


Winner winner!


----------



## GA1dad

velvet tines said:


> country ham fried in a bit of bacon grease to keep it from sticking, couple of eggs over medium, stone ground grits with red-eye gravy, and a biscuit to pick up any scraps left on the plate.  fine breakfast to get you through the day.




Shoot yeah,,,, makin' country folk proud right there,,, well done!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP's buttermilk biscuits stuffed with a slab of my homemade sausage.


----------



## Buck70

Yes sir!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Haven't had cheese toast in a long time. It was ok but the rest was just right


----------



## flatwoods

Loving my fluorescent yaller yard eggs this morning!


----------



## hawkeye123

Deer sausage,  fried egg, smokehouse cheddar cheese, on English muffin


----------



## Dub

hawkeye123 said:


> Deer sausage,  fried egg, smokehouse cheddar cheese, on English muffin View attachment 1064952




Perfeggtion !!!!


----------



## Kdog

Little sausage gravy & biscuits with a side of cheese grits and country ham.


----------



## GA1dad

Whew!! My belly is full this morning


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> Whew!! My belly is full this morning
> 
> View attachment 1067460


I can see why!


----------



## Dub

Breakfuss yesterday:

Sausage & cheese omelet, hash browns, biscuit with hone & butter....some good strong coffee while cooking.











Dinner last night was some taco soup served over a baked potato with cornbread:















Today's was similar....except some cottage cheese & grapes thrown in for good measure:


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Breakfuss yesterday:
> 
> Sausage & cheese omelet, hash browns, biscuit with hone & butter....some good strong coffee while cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner last night was some taco soup served over a baked potato with cornbread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's was similar....except some cottage cheese & grapes thrown in for good measure:


Dang brother you outdone yourself.
I have never tried cottage cheese it just looks bad to me.


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Dang brother you outdone yourself.
> I have never tried cottage cheese it just looks bad to me.




That was actually my wife's plate.    Been trying to get her calcium intake up and cottage cheese seemed to be loaded with it.


She also knocked out a protein shake with most of that breakfast & all her meds-supplements.

Kilt  a 20oz glass of milk over the pre-post eating as well as that protein shake.

Two pour-hour of breakfusses    Heck, I had twice the food in a quarter the time.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> That was actually my wife's plate.    Been trying to get her calcium intake up and cottage cheese seemed to be loaded with it.
> 
> 
> She also knocked out a protein shake with most of that breakfast & all her meds-supplements.
> 
> Kilt  a 20oz glass of milk over the pre-post eating as well as that protein shake.
> 
> Two pour-hour of breakfusses    Heck, I had twice the food in a quarter the time.


You are doing a good job taking care of her! I salute you for that!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> You are doing a good job taking care of her! I salute you for that!




Many thanks.

She makes it easy...mighty easy.  Great patient and easy going about things.  Used to my makeshift cooking and never complains about any of the stuff she's been saddled with.


Her strength of character and strong Faith are powerful....hugely powerful.   Makes me a better person being in her presence.


Thank you.    We are mighty grateful for all the blessings God has granted.  Our time together is uncertain.....but then again it is for us all.  Gonna keep praying hard and living gratefully.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> She makes it easy...mighty easy.  Great patient and easy going about things.  Used to my makeshift cooking and never complains about any of the stuff she's been saddled with.
> 
> 
> Her strength of character and strong Faith are powerful....hugely powerful.   Makes me a better person being in her presence.
> 
> 
> Thank you.    We are mighty grateful for all the blessings God has granted.  Our time together is uncertain.....but then again it is for us all.  Gonna keep praying hard and living gratefully.


We are praying with you sir!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Breakfuss yesterday:
> 
> Sausage & cheese omelet, hash browns, biscuit with hone & butter....some good strong coffee while cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner last night was some taco soup served over a baked potato with cornbread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's was similar....except some cottage cheese & grapes thrown in for good measure:




Wow!! Knocked it out da park!!!!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> She makes it easy...mighty easy.  Great patient and easy going about things.  Used to my makeshift cooking and never complains about any of the stuff she's been saddled with.
> 
> 
> Her strength of character and strong Faith are powerful....hugely powerful.   Makes me a better person being in her presence.
> 
> 
> Thank you.    We are mighty grateful for all the blessings God has granted.  Our time together is uncertain.....but then again it is for us all.  Gonna keep praying hard and living gratefully.




Great post my friend!!


----------



## Dub

Love me some cast 'arn skilletry.   The more you use it...the better it is.  Gotta flat low sided affair that is an omelet mo-chine.  


Splurged this morning with three cups of good coffee.


Worked my way into a late breakfast/lunch:

Jalapeńo & salsa omelette, taters & bacon.   Hit up a biscuit with butter & honey.


Time for a shave, shower and on with the day's fun.


Ya'll be safe and make the most of every minute you have.  Life is good.  God is great. Many are our blessings.


----------



## blood on the ground

This hit the spot


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Hornet22

Pay's Outdoor Cafe' is BLESSED to have a man of the "Top Chef" 's character. Your words here are more inspiring than your cookin. If that makes any sense.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP had some steak leftover from last night, so she made up a delicious tater hash with steak, peppers, onions, mushrooms, and jalapenos with an over-easy egg on top and fried bbq bread. It was very tasty.


----------



## Dub

Wife’s omelette with queso & Tennessee Pride-hot along with some cheese grits made with milk to help get her calcium in.


My omelette was loaded with the hot sausage & jalapeños.
Ain‘t gonna lie...mouths a’fire....but that’s what they make Tums for. 

Thank you @Hornet22 

Enjoying life as it comes.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Wife’s omelette with queso & Tennessee Pride-hot along with some cheese grits made with milk to help get her calcium in.
> 
> 
> My omelette was loaded with the hot sausage & jalapeños.
> Ain‘t gonna lie...mouths a’fire....but that’s what they make Tums for.
> 
> Thank you @Hornet22
> 
> Enjoying life as it comes.View attachment 1070058View attachment 1070059


Work of art!


----------



## No peekin




----------



## GA1dad

Brisket,, bacon,, eggs,, biscuit with homemade apple butter,,,,,, went down right nicely!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

velvet tines said:


> country ham fried in a bit of bacon grease to keep it from sticking, couple of eggs over medium, stone ground grits with red-eye gravy, and a biscuit to pick up any scraps left on the plate.  fine breakfast to get you through the day.


Goodness!!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

GA1dad said:


> Brisket,, bacon,, eggs,, biscuit with homemade apple butter,,,,,, went down right nicely!
> 
> View attachment 1070319


Heck yeah!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

GA1dad said:


> Whew!! My belly is full this morning
> 
> View attachment 1067460


Aww man I’d hurt myself!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Sausage-n-egg sandwiches. Hit the spot!


----------



## Dub

That’s looking powerfully tasty @georgiadawgs44 




Reheated some of last nights salmon and add a few things.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Dub said:


> That’s looking powerfully tasty @georgiadawgs44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reheated some of last nights salmon and add a few things.
> 
> View attachment 1070560View attachment 1070561View attachment 1070562


5 ️ Hotel food right there!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Going strong on carb cutting makes it hard to get veggies in sometimes so adding em to eggs is a natural.  Bread is zero carb and decent toasted with butter.   Worked late every day this week and didn't have any rememberable meals so here goes!


Scrambled eggs with onion, shrooms, spinach, extra sharp cheddar and some Cayenne pepper and paprika. Eggs color changed with the spices and sauteed mushrooms. They won't win a presentation award, but edible.  Didn't care for the mushrooms in the eggs, but always love spinach and onions.


Was gonna fry up a hot dog, but remembered that I had a little bacon left so I just dropped it in air fryer while I finished the eggs.


I like my toast like momma always made it...in the oven on broil and it almost got away from me ?.


----------



## elfiii

Sasidge and biskits for me this morning.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

elfiii said:


> Sasidge and biskits for me this morning.
> View attachment 1070582


I’ll take two please! But kin I have sum plain ole yeller mustard on mine please?


----------



## GA1dad

I generally keep a pop-can of Grands at the house for quick and easy purposes, but saw this bag of frozen ones at Sam's the other day. I like them. Much closer to the real deal. In fact, I believe I could have baked them in a cast iron skillet and no one would have ever questioned if they were homemade or not.




I stumbled across this smoked sausage a Food Lion a while back. I know we love our Conecuh here at the Cafe', but this stuff is great too. It is not a replacement for Conecuh because it is way different. It is a Texas sausage with a great flavor. According to their web page it was served at G.W. Bush's inauguration and is currently served at some stadium in Texas. I like it a lot and if you ever want to try something new and different,, I'm betting you'll be pleased.



And the finished money shot


----------



## Jim Thompson

GA1dad said:


> I generally keep a pop-can of Grands at the house for quick and easy purposes, but saw this bag of frozen ones at Sam's the other day. I like them. Much closer to the real deal. In fact, I believe I could have baked them in a cast iron skillet and no one would have ever questioned if they were homemade or not.
> 
> View attachment 1070585
> 
> 
> I stumbled across this smoked sausage a Food Lion a while back. I know we love our Conecuh here at the Cafe', but this stuff is great too. It is not a replacement for Conecuh because it is way different. It is a Texas sausage with a great flavor. According to their web page it was served at G.W. Bush's inauguration and is currently served at some stadium in Texas. I like it a lot and if you ever want to try something new and different,, I'm betting you'll be pleased.
> 
> View attachment 1070586
> 
> And the finished money shot
> 
> View attachment 1070587



Nice finished plate!


----------



## Buck70

Yep, that looks right tasty.


----------



## GA1dad

Sausage biscuits with SBR mustard sauce and maple syrup,,,,, I could have eaten two more,,,,,, but didn't, lol


----------



## Buck70

Yes sir and all kinds of goodness.


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm going to catch some slack for this one!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to catch some slack for this one!View attachment 1071988



Interesting


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Egg sammies with bacon. Waiting on 60 lbs of pork that’s been on the smoker all night.


----------



## GA1dad

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to catch some slack for this one!View attachment 1071988



Not from me brother!! It'll get the day started for sure!!




georgiadawgs44 said:


> Egg sammies wig bacon. Waiting on 60 lbs of pork that’s been on the smoker all night.



Hmm,, so this is just the opening act? Looking forward to seeing the head lining band!!! 60 lbs,,, WOW!!


----------



## GA1dad




----------



## dwhee87

Gotta swing though here every now and then to check on the breakfast eats. Man, y'all eat good. Made some steak and eggs this am.


----------



## GA1dad

dwhee87 said:


> Gotta swing though here every now and then to check on the breakfast eats. Man, y'all eat good. Made some steak and eggs this am.
> View attachment 1072451




Yessir,, that will work quite nicely!!!

Today I dang near burned my biscuits,, but it still got the job done.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to catch some slack for this one!



Hey, @blood on the ground, FIFY.


----------



## NCHillbilly

A YHFP joint this morning:


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Hey, @blood on the ground, FIFY.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Didn't have bacon, so we adapted and overcame ?


----------



## GA1dad

Waffle sammich,,,, sure wish I had some scatter, covered, smothered, chunked and diced to go with it.


----------



## blood on the ground

eatin like a king


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Crumbled up a couple sausage patties and made a couple sandwiches. They were very good! Mrs GaDawgs had waffles. She picked this waffle cooker up off Amazon a few weeks ago for $9. It makes 4” waffles.  It works great.


----------



## Dub

Tennessee Pride Hot, American & queso.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Dub said:


> Tennessee Pride Hot, American & queso.


Goodness!


----------



## Dub

Her eats this morning:

Cold banana & orange slices with honey, jalapeño-garlic-cheddar scrambled eggs.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dub said:


> Her eats this morning:
> 
> Cold banana & orange slices with honey, jalapeño-garlic-cheddar scrambled eggs.




I am wanting some eggs now!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## GA1dad

I don't often crave pancakes,,, but they sounded good this morning.

On a side note- anybody got a guess as to what this "glass" is I'm drinking milk out of? I stumbled across it in the woods last year while metal detecting and have been using it ever since. I think it might have been a jelly jar of some sort, but it looks to have had a pop-off lid, not threaded. I would just like to ID it one day. It's a great size for taking vitamins/juice and such.


----------



## NCHillbilly

GA1dad said:


> I don't often crave pancakes,,, but they sounded good this morning.
> 
> On a side note- anybody got a guess as to what this "glass" is I'm drinking milk out of? I stumbled across it in the woods last year while metal detecting and have been using ever since. I think it might have been a jelly jar of some sort, but it looks to have had a pop-off lid, not threaded. I would just like to ID it one day. Great size for taking vitamins/juice and and such.
> 
> View attachment 1074066


Looks good! I don't know what the jar is, but that's pretty cool!


----------



## blood on the ground




----------



## georgiadawgs44

Can’t remember the last time I had fried eggs. Best sandwiches I’ve had in a while!


----------



## Jabbo99

That is a jelly jar probably from the 1950s or early 60s.


----------



## pop pop jones

GA1dad said:


> I don't often crave pancakes,,, but they sounded good this morning.
> 
> On a side note- anybody got a guess as to what this "glass" is I'm drinking milk out of? I stumbled across it in the woods last year while metal detecting and have been using it ever since. I think it might have been a jelly jar of some sort, but it looks to have had a pop-off lid, not threaded. I would just like to ID it one day. It's a great size for taking vitamins/juice and such.
> 
> View attachment 1074066


My grandmother's snuff came in a glass jar, with a pop off lid.


----------



## Nimrod71

Seeing all this fine food and really thrown a craving on me, I'm hungry Now.


----------



## NCHillbilly

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Can’t remember the last time I had fried eggs. Best sandwiches I’ve had in a while!
> View attachment 1074198
> View attachment 1074199View attachment 1074200


I want one of those, badly!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## flatwoods




----------



## flatwoods

This should qualify as an Easter morning munchin. ?


----------



## NCHillbilly

flatwoods said:


> This should qualify as an Easter morning munchin. ?
> View attachment 1075192


----------



## Dub

Quiche (mushrooms, peppers, onions, broccoli, American & cheddar) with sweet tea for breakfast today.


----------



## flatwoods

Man it's been a long time since i had quiche!
I love it.
Added to the list.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Sure feels good to not be on the road working...


----------



## Buck70

Looking Good!


----------



## flatwoods




----------



## GA1dad

flatwoods said:


> This should qualify as an Easter morning munchin. ?
> View attachment 1075192



Yessir,,,, I'd say that fit the bill,,, pure awesomeness!!!




flatwoods said:


> View attachment 1078222



That looks like a perfect spring breakfast to me!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## GA1dad

This morning I went in the kitchen,, opened the fridge and this came out. Leftover chorizo, eggs, dribble of ranch dressing, dabble of Mrs. Renfro peach salsa, on the last two pieces of toasted 12 grain bread. I was honestly quite surprised at the finished flavor profile,,, this one was actually restaurant worthy.


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1078230



Dat's right purtiful,,, bet it was flavorful too!!!


----------



## flatwoods

Mighty fine looking plates!
Hard to go wrong with Chorizo and ranch.


----------



## NCHillbilly

GA1dad said:


> Dat's right purtiful,,, bet it was flavorful too!!!


That's some yard aigs my buddy gave me last week. They're about the yallerest eggs I've ever seen, and they sure are tasty.


----------



## Dub

Fired up a pair of skillets for quick & tasty brunch after sipping decent coffee this lazy morning.





















Looked in fridge to see what I had to go in my eggs: minced garlic, jalapeños and fresh bellas.









Into the hot Olive Earl it went....


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Dub said:


> Fired up a pair of skillets for quick & tasty brunch after sipping decent coffee this lazy morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked in fridge to see what I had to go in my eggs: minced garlic, jalapeños and fresh bellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the hot Olive Earl it went....


Goodness!


----------



## hawkeye123

Excellente!!


----------



## Da Possum

Look at all that garlic!!!  No such thing as too much garlic, bet it was awesome!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Crumbled up a couple sausage patties and fixed a couple sausage n egg sandwiches. Man it were good!


----------



## Dub

Made a great drive through the woods yesterday...winding roads, overhanging trees...everything green & lush.   Was on my way to the sporting clays spot.....that just so happens to have an established butcher shop 4 miles away. 

Bamsucka !!!!


Loaded the cooler down with some onion sausage & a pair of fillets that will get some Paymaster treatment for this evenings enjoyment. 






Fired up a pair of rounded edged cast iron skillets for the sausage, hash browns & eggs.







Little skillet has some olive oil, garlic & jalapeños in it....then the eggs & cheddar cheese.








The hash browns were hit with some mango habanero rub & pepper....delicious. 


The toast was made with the final slice of American out of my wife's stash.  She was the house's biggest fan of it.  I got half the slice on my toast....the dogs each got 1/4 shares. 








Flavors were wide ranging and very much to my liking. 

Stuffed full as a tick.


----------



## Head East

You outdid youself there dub!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Dub said:


> Made a great drive through the woods yesterday...winding roads, overhanging trees...everything green & lush.   Was on my way to the sporting clays spot.....that just so happens to have an established butcher shop 4 miles away.
> 
> Bamsucka !!!!
> 
> 
> Loaded the cooler down with some onion sausage & a pair of fillets that will get some Paymaster treatment for this evenings enjoyment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fired up a pair of rounded edged cast iron skillets for the sausage, hash browns & eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little skillet has some olive oil, garlic & jalapeños in it....then the eggs & cheddar cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hash browns were hit with some mango habanero rub & pepper....delicious.
> 
> 
> The toast was made with the final slice of American out of my wife's stash.  She was the house's biggest fan of it.  I got half the slice on my toast....the dogs each got 1/4 shares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flavors were wide ranging and very much to my liking.
> 
> Stuffed full as a tick.


Very nice!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Made a great drive through the woods yesterday...winding roads, overhanging trees...everything green & lush.   Was on my way to the sporting clays spot.....that just so happens to have an established butcher shop 4 miles away.
> 
> Bamsucka !!!!
> 
> 
> Loaded the cooler down with some onion sausage & a pair of fillets that will get some Paymaster treatment for this evenings enjoyment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fired up a pair of rounded edged cast iron skillets for the sausage, hash browns & eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little skillet has some olive oil, garlic & jalapeños in it....then the eggs & cheddar cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hash browns were hit with some mango habanero rub & pepper....delicious.
> 
> 
> The toast was made with the final slice of American out of my wife's stash.  She was the house's biggest fan of it.  I got half the slice on my toast....the dogs each got 1/4 shares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flavors were wide ranging and very much to my liking.
> 
> Stuffed full as a tick.




LOL!!! Bamsucka!!! Lookin' good my friend!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Made a great drive through the woods yesterday...winding roads, overhanging trees...everything green & lush.   Was on my way to the sporting clays spot.....that just so happens to have an established butcher shop 4 miles away.
> 
> Bamsucka !!!!
> 
> 
> Loaded the cooler down with some onion sausage & a pair of fillets that will get some Paymaster treatment for this evenings enjoyment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fired up a pair of rounded edged cast iron skillets for the sausage, hash browns & eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little skillet has some olive oil, garlic & jalapeños in it....then the eggs & cheddar cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hash browns were hit with some mango habanero rub & pepper....delicious.
> 
> 
> The toast was made with the final slice of American out of my wife's stash.  She was the house's biggest fan of it.  I got half the slice on my toast....the dogs each got 1/4 shares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flavors were wide ranging and very much to my liking.
> 
> Stuffed full as a tick.


Most excellent!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## georgiadawgs44

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1080207


Mercy!


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1080207



Yessir,,, that bacon up front and center is calling to me!!


----------



## Dub

Just finished up my morning pot of coffee....at the crack of 1:30pm.   Late morning start to the day.  The coffee overcame last night's  shortened snooze.    Will catch up tonight for certain. 




Eggs had a pile of minced garlic in 'em.....and cheddar, pepper & Tobasco Sauce.

Habanero-Mango rub on the hash browns.

Fillet chunks had been soaked in Pay's wet rub yesterday....skillet seared last night.....and re-seared for this meal.







Now....time to get on with the day....starting with filling up my truck if I can find some gas nearby.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Just finished up my morning pot of coffee....at the crack of 1:30pm.   Late morning start to the day.  The coffee overcame last night's  shortened snooze.    Will catch up tonight for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs had a pile of minced garlic in 'em.....and cheddar, pepper & Tobasco Sauce.
> 
> Habanero-Mango rub on the hash browns.
> 
> Fillet chunks had been soaked in Pay's wet rub yesterday....skillet seared last night.....and re-seared for this meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....time to get on with the day....starting with filling up my truck if I can find some gas nearby.


I would bite all that until it didn't exist anymore!


----------



## Dub

Breakfast of champions this morning....the Cajun Filet Biscuit from BoJangle's.   

Love the heat !!!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Breakfast of champions this morning....the Cajun Filet Biscuit from BoJangle's.
> 
> Love the heat !!!



Oh yeah!! With a big old sack of Bo-rounds!!!


----------



## Buck70

yep


----------



## GA1dad

Cheese bagel, eggs and Conecuh,,, it's gonna be a good day!


----------



## Para Bellum

Dub said:


> Breakfast of champions this morning....the Cajun Filet Biscuit from BoJangle's.
> 
> Love the heat !!!



Best fast food biscuit period!


----------



## Para Bellum

Bananas Foster.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Bacon, fried egg and cheeses sandwiches this morning. Moonpie would approve. I sure do miss ole Joe!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Para Bellum said:


> Bananas Foster.
> 
> View attachment 1080861


That looks good! Is it pancakes with bananas in the syrup?


----------



## Para Bellum

georgiadawgs44 said:


> That looks good! Is it pancakes with bananas in the syrup?



Pancakes.  Bananas Foster is butter, brown sugar, vanilla extract, rum, cinnamon, walnuts and bananas.  Some folks use banana liquer too.  It’s great over vanilla ice cream.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Para Bellum said:


> Pancakes.  Bananas Foster is butter, brown sugar, vanilla extract, rum, cinnamon, walnuts and bananas.  Some folks use banana liquer too.  It’s great over vanilla ice cream.


Man! I bet that’s awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Cheese bagel, eggs and Conecuh,,, it's gonna be a good day!
> 
> View attachment 1080848





Good looking eats.    That bagel looks hopped up and delicious.  Used to be a place near here that did all sorts of fresh bagels every morning....one of them was an apple bagel that was outa this world. Apples, cinnamon and some large granulated sugar on it.

They didn't make it through the covid-era shutdowns...

I've got some Conecuh in the fridge now. 


I was planning on grabbing some chicken to grill with it.   Haven't fired up the coals in I can't remember when.


May adopt some stuff from this once I read through it:



















Para Bellum said:


> Best fast food biscuit period!




Oh yeah.


Their fried chicken is my favorite, too.


Hands down....no kiddin real deal best fried yardbird around.    That spicy base is super and they seem to never overcook it....always juice explosions at every bite....and NO rubbery skin...just crisp 'n perfect.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Para Bellum said:


> Best fast food biscuit period!


Nope. They're good as you can get around here, but if you're ever in central/eastern NC or VA, hit Biscuitville. Heaven on earth in the morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly

This morning's joint from the YHFP:


----------



## Para Bellum

NCHillbilly said:


> Nope. They're good as you can get around here, but if you're ever in central/eastern NC or VA, hit Biscuitville. Heaven on earth in the morning.



Never heard of it!  I’ll dang sure be on the lookout!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Para Bellum said:


> Never heard of it!  I’ll dang sure be on the lookout!


Biscuits like granny's. They make them right in front of you, just like you would make them at home. Good fixin's too. They're only open for breakfast, close at 2 pm.


----------



## Para Bellum

NCHillbilly said:


> Biscuits like granny's. They make them right in front of you, just like you would make them at home. Good fixin's too. They're only open for breakfast, close at 2 pm.



Used to be a place like that in Washington, GA called the Biscuit Place.  It was a lawn mower shed.  Phil Tanner owned it.  Everything in front of you and pick.  Form bacon and sausage to Damon patties and pulled pork.  Cracklin biscuits.  Good stuff!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Good looking eats.    That bagel looks hopped up and delicious.  Used to be a place near here that did all sorts of fresh bagels every morning....one of them was an apple bagel that was outa this world. Apples, cinnamon and some large granulated sugar on it.
> 
> They didn't make it through the covid-era shutdowns...
> 
> I've got some Conecuh in the fridge now.
> 
> 
> I was planning on grabbing some chicken to grill with it.   Haven't fired up the coals in I can't remember when.
> 
> 
> May adopt some stuff from this once I read through it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> 
> Their fried chicken is my favorite, too.
> 
> 
> Hands down....no kiddin real deal best fried yardbird around.    That spicy base is super and they seem to never overcook it....always juice explosions at every bite....and NO rubbery skin...just crisp 'n perfect.




KETO BBQ? I hadn't seen that one? Cool!


----------



## Browning Slayer

French toast, eggs and bacon for us this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Browning Slayer said:


> French toast, eggs and bacon for us this morning.
> View attachment 1080994


Yep.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made this, and I ated it:


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made this, and I ated it:
> 
> View attachment 1081000


Craving flung!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made this, and I ated it:
> 
> View attachment 1081000




Now that is seriously delicious looking BLT perfection right there !!!!




I did a lazy brunch this morning.




Have had this on the TV while sipping coffee.  Informative stuff.   Scary stuff.  


I highly encourage every American to learn more about Operation Fast & Furious.....especially now that we are under the current administration. 










Concise, yet solid coverage of it on this episode from Fox Nation.


Enough scary stuff.....on with the lazy stuff....




And when I say lazy.....I mean bigtime lazy.   


The girls need haircuts....had 'em scheduled...just missed their last appointment due to other stuff going on.  They'll be squared aways soon.  Come to think of it I could use a haircut, too. 











Slowly got motivated somewhere between the second & third cup of java.....fired up the skillets and let 'em ride on some onion sausage in one.....and various vegetarian stuff in the other.

Balance is good, no ?











Once vegetable stuffs were done....removed  & dropped in a trio of well-peppered rooster bullets over some hot Olive Earl.











Forgot to work in the garlic & jalapeños.....grrrrrrrr.      I'll have to make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## Dub

Onion sausage, eggs with garlic-jalapenos-cheddasr and hash browns hit with a super steak seasoning my sister sent me.








Tobasco on the eggs, mustard on the sausage and coffee will go along in the car.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Love some eggs on my pepper !!


----------



## blood on the ground

Sunday morning chow


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Sunday morning chowView attachment 1081922View attachment 1081923


Good gracious! Want.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## GA1dad

The daughter and I tag teamed breakfast this morning. She made the eggs with sun dried tomatoes, mushrooms, cheese and onion powder,,,, I handled the sausage, some bacon for her and biscuits.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made this up this morning. That was the last of my delicious yaller yard eggs that a friend gave me.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

blood on the ground said:


> Sunday morning chowView attachment 1081922View attachment 1081923


Mercy!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Crumbled up some sausage and fixed a couple egg sandwiches this morning. Man it was good!


----------



## Dub

As I was polishing off a pot of coffee.....went ahead and made a pitcher of tea for later on.....as I was getting breakfast makings arranged.






















Fired up a small No.8 skillet with some olive Earl, vidalia and then a portabella sliced up......dropped three beaten eggs over it and then dumped these usual suspects over it all:








Served up with some onion sausage.      Ugly looking, but ate good.









Ready to get some stuff done today....


----------



## Dub

My doctor is gonna love me.....and beat me over the head.......but, hey.....who wants to live forever.


Onion sausage & .....well, & onions in the skillet after draining.








Eggs, garlic, jalapeños  & pepper into the morning's empty rinsed coffee mug.









Removed the cooked onion sausage & spread the caramelized vidalias around.....poured the beaten eggs over 'em and hit with extra sharp cheddar.







A couple-five good shakes of this into the skillet....








Ugly eats that delivers an old school beatdown to morning hunger.  That and a pot of coffee and the day is officially ready to be started.


----------



## Buck70

Yessirree


----------



## Dub

Running late this morning.

Mail lady already came and went.....dropped off some brass for a new bang stick.


Got my trios cooked.....the bacon slices, three Tennessee Pride Hot sausages and three over easy dumped over onionized hash browns.


It ain't purty.....buty it's how I'm rolling today.


----------



## GA1dad

Camping on Lake Hartwell this weekend. So far this morning I've had coffee, Krispy Kreme, and caught a small bass. It's gonna be a good day I think. Shoulda let that KK cool a bit though,,,,, lost a few taste buds.


----------



## NCHillbilly

GA1dad said:


> Camping on Lake Hartwell this weekend. So far this morning I've had coffee, Krispy Kreme, and caught a small bass. It's gonna be a good day I think. Shoulda let that KK cool a bit though,,,,, lost a few taste buds.
> 
> View attachment 1082732
> 
> View attachment 1082733


----------



## GA1dad

The main course for breakfast. The pop can biscuits were cooked before we left the house and only reheated on the Jumbo Joe. This hit the spot.


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> The main course for breakfast. The pop can biscuits were cooked before we left the house and only reheated on the Jumbo Joe. This hit the spot.
> 
> View attachment 1082797
> View attachment 1082796
> View attachment 1082795


You are living good my friend!


----------



## blood on the ground

Tried my hand at skillet bread, just a big biscuit cooked on top of the stove. Turkey bacon and scrambled eggs.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Oh yeah!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## NCHillbilly

I made the biscuits, YHFP made the rest.


----------



## GA1dad

Looking mighty good y'all


----------



## Dub

Cooked up a mess of hot sausage to get me through the next few mornings....pre-work breakfuss each day with some quickly cooked eggs.







Speaking of eggs....made three this morning with some mater slices leftover from last night's burgerfest.


Jalapeños, cheddar, spices and maters.  Also used a leftover bun with extra-sharp cheddar, butter & garlic powder.














It was fit to eat.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Cooked up a mess of hot sausage to get me through the next few mornings....pre-work breakfuss each day with some quickly cooked eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of eggs....made three this morning with some mater slices leftover from last night's burgerfest.
> 
> 
> Jalapeños, cheddar, spices and maters.  Also used a leftover bun with extra-sharp cheddar, butter & garlic powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fit to eat.




Goodness!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dub said:


> Cooked up a mess of hot sausage to get me through the next few mornings....pre-work breakfuss each day with some quickly cooked eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of eggs....made three this morning with some mater slices leftover from last night's burgerfest.
> 
> 
> Jalapeños, cheddar, spices and maters.  Also used a leftover bun with extra-sharp cheddar, butter & garlic powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fit to eat.



Tomatoes and eggs looks serious!


----------



## the Lackster

Little bit wanted some fat.back this morning so I fried us some up along with some bologna that needed to be eat. Eggs and smoked gouda brought it all together!!


----------



## GA1dad

the Lackster said:


> Little bit wanted some fat.back this morning so I fried us some up along with some bologna that needed to be eat. Eggs and smoked gouda brought it all together!!View attachment 1083599



Fatback and fried bologna,,,, on a camo plate,,,,, don't get much more southern than that! Great looking grub!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Fried me up some bacon, then fried a couple eggs and a slab of homemade bread in the bacon grease.


----------



## Buck70

Yep, that would hit the spot.


----------



## fishfryer

Dub said:


> Cooked up a mess of hot sausage to get me through the next few mornings....pre-work breakfuss each day with some quickly cooked eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of eggs....made three this morning with some mater slices leftover from last night's burgerfest.
> 
> 
> Jalapeños, cheddar, spices and maters.  Also used a leftover bun with extra-sharp cheddar, butter & garlic powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fit to eat.


There’s only one problem,if I cooked that much sausage,I’d want to eat it all,saving some for later meals would be real hard.


----------



## hawkeye123

Thawed out some deer sausage this am..1st in a while..sure was good..a little muggy out but nice am to sit outside  & eat bfast


----------



## GA1dad

hawkeye123 said:


> Thawed out some deer sausage this am..1st in a while..sure was good..a little muggy out but nice am to sit outside  & eat bfastView attachment 1083726




Now that's breakfast in style right there!!!





This morning I am evidently in blurry picture mode,,, sorry.

Opened up the fridge and spied a leftover fried chicken breast from last night. Turned that into four chicken, bacon and tomato biscuits for my wife and I,, they went down nicely!!


----------



## Longhorn 16

Daughter served this up this morning.


----------



## GA1dad

Longhorn 16 said:


> Daughter served this up this morning. View attachment 1083957




Heck yeah!!!Daughter did good!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Longhorn 16 said:


> Daughter served this up this morning. View attachment 1083957


Looks great!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1083994




Dang!!! What more could you ask for,,,,, except maybe some jelly, lol. That Sir, is a true Grand Slam!!


----------



## Dub

fishfryer said:


> There’s only one problem,if I cooked that much sausage,I’d want to eat it all,saving some for later meals would be real hard.



   It weren't easy.....those sectioned off Tupperware things help keep the portions ready.


Knocked it off last night when I got home from work.   Too tired to cook anything....reheated some black eye peas & that sausage.    Not too shabby.



This morning had some Conecuh hot & spicy with some hash browns & three eggs w/ cheddar.
Skillets were rocking as the last of the coffee was sipped.


----------



## fishfryer

Dub said:


> It weren't easy.....those sectioned off Tupperware things help keep the portions ready.
> 
> 
> Knocked it off last night when I got home from work.   Too tired to cook anything....reheated some black eye peas & that sausage.    Not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> This morning had some Conecuh hot & spicy with some hash browns & three eggs w/ cheddar.
> Skillets were rocking as the last of the coffee was sipped.


That’s some good looking eats


----------



## Hornet22

Onliest thing better'n that plate is the awesome man that cooked it up.


----------



## Buck70

Hornet22 said:


> Onliest thing better'n that plate is the awesome man that cooked it up.
> 
> Yes sir


----------



## Dub

Hornet22 said:


> Onliest thing better'n that plate is the awesome man that cooked it up.




Thank you brother.

Had some help eating the taters......little guy snuck into the kitchen right on time when they were ready.

He's got an uncanny sense of timing on such matters of the feast.


----------



## Geffellz18

Bacon, egg  grilled cheese. Son this was a great way to get the day kicked off!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> It weren't easy.....those sectioned off Tupperware things help keep the portions ready.
> 
> 
> Knocked it off last night when I got home from work.   Too tired to cook anything....reheated some black eye peas & that sausage.    Not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> This morning had some Conecuh hot & spicy with some hash browns & three eggs w/ cheddar.
> Skillets were rocking as the last of the coffee was sipped.





Geffellz18 said:


> Bacon, egg  grilled cheese. Son this was a great way to get the day kicked off!
> View attachment 1084929View attachment 1084930




Can't go wrong with either one of those plates,,, great way to start the day!!!


----------



## georgia_home

Breakfast dillas last night for dinner. Last of the corn Salsa. good stuff


----------



## NCHillbilly

I made this this morning. Good rainy morning breakfast. I cooked some hash browns into a sort of pancake, then topped them with butterflied Conecuh sausage, bacon , onions, jalapenos, and sharp cheddar. Dumped a fried egg on top, and fried some toast in butter to go with it. Don't know what you'd call it, but it sho-nuff hit the spot.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made this up this morning.


----------



## Nimrod71

All of this great breakfast stuff looks wonderful, I wish I could eat it again.  Doctor has got me on a diet of no bacon, eggs, cheese, sausage, butter, marbled meats.  I know how a mule feels now.  However, I have been known to cheap a little, like last nigh with my fish taco's, fish burrito's and chips.


----------



## Dub

Time for a steak, egg & cheese.


----------



## Buck70

Dub said:


> Time for a steak, egg & cheese.


And that sir looks good


----------



## Dub

Buck70 said:


> And that sir looks good




Thanks.   BoJangles is always a home run....always.   Best fried chicken on the planet.




Breakfast this morning was leftover Kung Pao, spring rolls and some quick pan-scrambled eggs.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Dub said:


> Time for a steak, egg & cheese.


Love me some Bo's!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Found me a fine breakfast as well. Added a slice of no carb bread to sop up the eggs with.


----------



## GA1dad

Jim Thompson said:


> Found me a fine breakfast as well. Added a slice of no carb bread to sop up the eggs with.
> 
> View attachment 1085269



That flat out classic right there!!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Thanks.   BoJangles is always a home run....always.   Best fried chicken on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast this morning was leftover Kung Pao, spring rolls and some quick pan-scrambled eggs.



You and I are on the same leftover vibe this morning Bud,,, though I think yours was probably better..

We went out for Mexican last night and brought home some leftover fajitas. Got up this morning to find out that the daughter had snaked all the meat and left the peppers, onions and tortillas in the box. A quick scan of the fridge revealed a couple of link sausages leftover from last weekend. Add some eggs and leftover scramble tacos it is.


----------



## Dub

Had some leftover pulled pork that a buddy cooked....sitting in the fridge waiting for me to finish it off.










Fired up a skillet for a 4-egg pulled pork omelette that looked all kinds of ugly but ate good.


----------



## GA1dad

Wow,, that looks all kind of good!!


----------



## GA1dad

Slipped behind the warehouse this morning and nabbed some blackberries to go with my microwaved Jimmy Dean.


----------



## Geffellz18

Biscuits and sausage country gravy with hash browns and some melon of the waters ?!

Added a biscuit with some
Homemade pear preserves for mine.


Wifey had breakfast in bed, with a hot tea!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Man! Y’all have been cooking up so fine breakfast meals! Moonpie would be proud!


----------



## Longhorn 16

Two ingredient breakfast.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Crumbled up two sausage patties this morning and mixed with my scrambled eggs. Made a couple sandwiches. Sure were good!


----------



## Geffellz18

Bacon, egg & cheese on an everything bagel, with a slice of pecan pie.

Happy Father’s Day to all the dads out there!


----------



## hawkeye123

Picked some blueberries yday ..made some Blueberry pancakes with deer sausage & a fried egg..Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Geffellz18

hawkeye123 said:


> Picked some blueberries yday ..made some Blueberry pancakes with deer sausage & a fried egg..Happy Father's Day!View attachment 1086548



Good stuff there! Love real blueberry pancakes.
Our bushes(2) were loaded this year. Think we’ve gotten 6-7 quart size bags of berries this season and there’s still another quart worth of more still not quite ready.
Need to add another bush since I had one die a year or two back.


----------



## GA1dad

Geffellz18 said:


> View attachment 1086544
> Bacon, egg & cheese on an everything bagel, with a slice of pecan pie.
> 
> Happy Father’s Day to all the dads out there!




Pecan pie for breakfast,,,, that's whole nuther level, Jedi stuff right there!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

My wife did me up right for Father's Day breakfast:


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> My wife did me up right for Father's Day breakfast:
> 
> View attachment 1086569




Yes she did!!

I made my own breakfast,,, but sweetie is working on steaks right now.

Bacon, eggs, leftover taters and an english muffin


----------



## NCHillbilly

GA1dad said:


> Yes she did!!
> 
> I made my own breakfast,,, but sweetie is working on steaks right now.
> 
> Bacon, eggs, leftover taters and an english muffin
> 
> View attachment 1086607


That looks delicious!


----------



## dwhee87

Woke up at the new place with not much in the cupboard.  Decided we could piece together some biscuits and sausage gravy from what we could find in the pantry. Had one egg in the fridge. Stuck to my ribs all day.


----------



## blood on the ground

Good gosh y'all been eating good!


----------



## NCHillbilly

A mostly YHFP joint. I fried the Texas toast in bacon grease and butter.


----------



## Geffellz18

Went all NCHillbilly this morning!
Second cook on the flattop griddle. Bacon, Conecuh, red taters and onions, cheesy scrambled eggs dusted with some Tony’s more spice and some toast to fill any few voids that may be remaining in the belly!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Geffellz18 said:


> Went all NCHillbilly this morning!
> Second cook on the flattop griddle. Bacon, Conecuh, red taters and onions, cheesy scrambled eggs dusted with some Tony’s more spice and some toast to fill any few voids that may be remaining in the belly!
> View attachment 1087675View attachment 1087677View attachment 1087678View attachment 1087679View attachment 1087680


  Oh yeah!


----------



## GA1dad

Geffellz18 said:


> Went all NCHillbilly this morning!
> Second cook on the flattop griddle. Bacon, Conecuh, red taters and onions, cheesy scrambled eggs dusted with some Tony’s more spice and some toast to fill any few voids that may be remaining in the belly!
> View attachment 1087675View attachment 1087677View attachment 1087678View attachment 1087679View attachment 1087680



Wow,,, you knocked it out of the park!!!


----------



## GA1dad

Scrapple, English muffin, and my wife and I split a smoked turkey/spinach/cheddar omelet.


----------



## georgia_home

not enough folks know about scrapple! That looks good.

how did you cook? Pan? Griddle? Deep fry? 



GA1dad said:


> Scrapple, English muffin, and my wife and I split a smoked turkey/spinach/cheddar omelet.
> 
> View attachment 1087767


----------



## GA1dad

georgia_home said:


> not enough folks know about scrapple! That looks good.
> 
> how did you cook? Pan? Griddle? Deep fry?




Just pan fried. It is good stuff!


----------



## Dub

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Man! Y’all have been cooking up so fine breakfast meals! Moonpie would be proud!














Geffellz18 said:


> View attachment 1086544
> Bacon, egg & cheese on an everything bagel, with a slice of pecan pie.
> 
> Happy Father’s Day to all the dads out there!





That's some next-level eats right there !!!!  









NCHillbilly said:


> My wife did me up right for Father's Day breakfast:
> 
> View attachment 1086569




Well done !!!!!!







NCHillbilly said:


> A mostly YHFP joint. I fried the Texas toast in bacon grease and butter.
> View attachment 1087528





Fried toast is the ticket !!!!




A while back I seared a steak in a hot cast iron skillet.   Skillet was dry....and the steak had been soaking all day in Paymaster's rub. 

After I plated the steak.....dropped some butter in the skillet to mix in with the remnants of Pay's rub that fell off the steak......then dropped in two pieces of Texas-sized toast......flipped it once while the steak rested.


Stellar.   

Steak & skillet toast.    Super meal.  



We ordered pizza last night.....I had a pile of leftovers that I thought about having for breakfast this morning......then decided I really wanted eggs & sausage. 














I hit the Jimmy Dean Hot sausage with some of that habanero mustard......whew....that woke me up more than the coffee, lol.








Got some errands to run this morning.....and then knock out some projects at home.


Sporting a new t-shirt today....maybe it'll peeve off a few liberals.


----------



## Buck70

I like everything in your pics especially the shirt.


----------



## dwhee87

Dub said:


> That's some next-level eats right there !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fried toast is the ticket !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A while back I seared a steak in a hot cast iron skillet.   Skillet was dry....and the steak had been soaking all day in Paymaster's rub.
> 
> After I plated the steak.....dropped some butter in the skillet to mix in with the remnants of Pay's rub that fell off the steak......then dropped in two pieces of Texas-sized toast......flipped it once while the steak rested.
> 
> 
> Stellar.
> 
> Steak & skillet toast.    Super meal.
> 
> 
> 
> We ordered pizza last night.....I had a pile of leftovers that I thought about having for breakfast this morning......then decided I really wanted eggs & sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the Jimmy Dean Hot sausage with some of that habanero mustard......whew....that woke me up more than the coffee, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some errands to run this morning.....and then knock out some projects at home.
> 
> 
> Sporting a new t-shirt today....maybe it'll peeve off a few liberals.


Good looking breakfast. Better looking shirt. PM me on where you got that, Dub.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made up some BLTs this morning with a big, ripe Cherokee Purple. They were good.


----------



## Dub

dwhee87 said:


> Good looking breakfast. Better looking shirt. PM me on where you got that, Dub.



Thanks.


https://warrior12.com


They have some good ones.


----------



## Para Bellum

Buck70 said:


> I like everything in your pics especially the shirt.



Especially the P365.


----------



## GA1dad

Opened the fridge and found leftover Long John Silvers fish, and a hushpuppy. Scrambled some eggs with cheddar and LJS cracklin' and breakfast was on!


----------



## the Lackster

Coming in with the cured ham, scrambled eggs, smoked gouda, and mixed berry muffins for my one breakfast meal of the week. It twas all mighty fine!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Homemade drop biscuits & gravy. One sopped with honey for dessert.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Crumbled up a couple sausage patties and fixed me a couple sausage and egg sandwiches. Definitely good and definitely Moonpie approved!


----------



## hawkeye123

Good bfast.. deer sausage..eggs scrambled w/ Colby jack..grits & mater & coffee


----------



## Longhorn 16

Simple but good.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Had a late breakfast after making the only acceptable run to to town to Walmart.. an early morning one!

Easy but effective. Ham n eggs


----------



## NCHillbilly

Had a few berries left over from the cobbler I made last night, so YHFP made up some blackberry/blueberry pancakes this morning. Was good.


----------



## mark-7mag

I wonder what the rich folks are having for breakfast. 
I roasted, pealed and seeded a Hatch chili. Put it in a tortilla topped with eggs. Conich sausage and fresh maters on the side.


----------



## Dub

Leftovers from this pizza yesterday…jerked chicken, pineapple & bacon.


----------



## jigman

Some Awesome looking food.  I could eat breakfast three times a day seven days a week.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Gotta love a family owned DQ that still serves breakfast with a smile and never a complaint.  Hate eating from a styrofoam box, but they have never re-opened their dining room so it's to go only.  I am chomping at the bit for them to reopen so I can get back to my normal coffee n eggs spot


----------



## Buck70

Looks good to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Jim Thompson

Bacon and eggs, fresh mater and a slice of zero carb bread made for a fine breakfast. The bread is probably not as good for my weight as they claim, but sometimes I get a craving to sop up the yellow with something other than my fingers ?.

Never been good at egg frying in bacon grease for some reason, but other than the look these are about perfect.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Bacon cheese grits, OM eggs, bacon and sliced beefsteak.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Made up a quick, light breakfast this morning. A little bacon, and a toad in the hole fried in the bacon grease.


----------



## Buck70

Jim Thompson said:


> Bacon and eggs, fresh mater and a slice of zero carb bread made for a fine breakfast. The bread is probably not as good for my weight as they claim, but sometimes I get a craving to sop up the yellow with something other than my fingers ?.
> 
> Never been good at egg frying in bacon grease for some reason, but other than the look these are about perfect.
> 
> View attachment 1092919View attachment 1092920


Ain't nuthin' wrong with that.


----------



## Geffellz18

Quick & easy breakfast to get the day started!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Went traditional Sunday breakfast. 

Bacon, eggs, fresh mater and no carb piece of sponge that works good for the yellow. 

On a side note, flour works good for soaking up a half mason jar of warm bacon grease that tried to escape


----------



## dwhee87

GF made me an awesome ham, egg and cheese biscuit for breakfast before she left for the gym.


----------



## blood on the ground

dwhee87 said:


> GF made me an awesome ham, egg and cheese biscuit for breakfast before she left for the gym. View attachment 1095707


Dangitman!


----------



## Da Possum

dwhee87 said:


> GF made me an awesome ham, egg and cheese biscuit for breakfast before she left for the gym. View attachment 1095707



Dang......be sure to tell her I said hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Jim Thompson said:


> Went traditional Sunday breakfast.
> 
> Bacon, eggs, fresh mater and no carb piece of sponge that works good for the yellow.
> 
> On a side note, flour works good for soaking up a half mason jar of warm bacon grease that tried to escape
> View attachment 1094839View attachment 1094840View attachment 1094841


----------



## Geffellz18

Whatcha’ll having to start the day!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke




----------



## blood on the ground




----------



## mrs. hornet22

Mid-mornin snack. Cheese quesadilia with salsa.


----------



## Jim Thompson

We thought it would be a treat to go to town and get breakfast served instead of cooking. 

Remind me that a Denny's omlette is not good. Service was great and coffee free flowing, but the plate was horrible. 

Y'all are well this morning, especially @Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Jim Thompson said:


> We thought it would be a treat to go to town and get breakfast served instead of cooking.
> 
> Remind me that a Denny's omlette is not good. Service was great and coffee free flowing, but the plate was horrible.
> 
> Y'all are well this morning, especially @Cool Hand Luke


Thank you sir. Usually only cook bfast on Sundays


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Sour cream pancakes


----------



## antharper

We got up and cooked a nice breakfast this morning after a long work week !


----------



## Longhorn 16

Repurposed 1/4 of my leftover ribeye from the other day. I don’t get steak and eggs often. It rare that I don’t eat the whole steak.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ham n extra sharp cheesy eggs with a lil extra cheese on top.

My neighbors mater plant put out 1, exactly one, orange tomato on a vine slap full of red tomatos.  I'm guessing the momma's been slipping out on the daddy ?

It are well


----------



## blood on the ground

Looks perfect


----------



## Geffellz18

Had to go deep to pull this thread back up!
What ya’ll having this morning to kick off the weekend?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Geffellz18 said:


> Had to go deep to pull this thread back up!
> What ya’ll having this morning to kick off the weekend?
> View attachment 1099279




I don't much eat breakfast, but danggit man, that sho do look goot !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Cheesy but not enough pepper


----------



## antharper

Blueberry pancakes and wild hog sausage ! Topped with some good south ga cane syrup


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Jim Thompson

Note to self...almond flour biscuits are not fit for the dog . Saw a recipe and had to give it a try. 

But the bacon and eggs and extra sharp fit for kings.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Jim Thompson said:


> Note to self...almond flour biscuits are not fit for the dog . Saw a recipe and had to give it a try.
> 
> But the bacon and eggs and extra sharp fit for kings.
> View attachment 1099488


I could have told you that beforehand.


----------



## Jim Thompson

NCHillbilly said:


> I could have told you that beforehand.



But but but...this chick making them in the video said they were a family favorite and hubby approved. She lies?.

If it helps tho I can't make a normal biscuit that the dog will eat either


----------



## NCHillbilly

Jim Thompson said:


> But but but...this chick making them in the video said they were a family favorite and hubby approved. She lies?.
> 
> If it helps tho I can't make a normal biscuit that the dog will eat either


My wife has some in the oven right now made of real flour, buttermilk, and Crisco. They're smelling good.


----------



## Jim Thompson

NCHillbilly said:


> My wife has some in the oven right now made of real flour, buttermilk, and Crisco. They're smelling good.



Ha I can smell them from here!  When I get closer to my goal I'll start the once a month or so routine of trying to make a good one. And fail miserably and put it off again for another month


----------



## NCHillbilly

Jim Thompson said:


> But but but...this chick making them in the video said they were a family favorite and hubby approved. She lies?.
> 
> If it helps tho I can't make a normal biscuit that the dog will eat either


I went and watched a couple of those videos. Most of those chicks look malnourished, have a California accent, and have husbands with man buns. Neither of them have probably ever eaten a real biscuit, or have any idea what they're supposed to taste like. 

Put me in the ground before you feed me gluten-free sawdust food.


----------



## Jim Thompson

NCHillbilly said:


> I went and watched a couple of those videos. Most of those chicks look malnourished, have a California accent, and have husbands with man buns. Neither of them have probably ever eaten a real biscuit, or have any idea what they're supposed to taste like.
> 
> Put me in the ground before you feed me gluten-free sawdust food.



Mostly true^^^^


----------



## hawkeye123

Grits bowl..with scrambled eggs n sharp cheddar..deer sausage & turkey bacon..was goot


----------



## Longhorn 16

Sausage, cheese, onion, jalapeño, eggs and sriracha plate.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Jim Thompson

Made pretty good use of a leftover grilled hotdog this morning.  Wanted some salsa sumn awful, but forgot to pick any up.


----------



## elfiii

A biscuit ain't a biscuit without some Mayhaw jelly and a cup of Joe.


----------



## dawg

NC Hillbilly could do a weekend cooking class and man I would pay to see it...the man throws down!!!
my fam thinks I cook pretty good but NC is at another level


----------



## Geffellz18

Waffles for breakfast!…

What you guys having?


----------



## Jim Thompson

My morning go to. Only missing a slice of mater and I ate my last one yesterday eve.  Gotta fix that today


----------



## the Lackster

Sunday morning grub. My wife had a rough night with the passing of her uncle yesterday so little bit and I jumped on breakfast this morning. We made homemade buttermilk pancakes, eggs, bacon, and fat back to try to brighten her spirits a little.


----------



## Jim Thompson

the Lackster said:


> Sunday morning grub. My wife had a rough night with the passing of her uncle yesterday so little bit and I jumped on breakfast this morning. We made homemade buttermilk pancakes, eggs, bacon, and fat back to try to brighten her spirits a little.View attachment 1101032


Fine plate. Stay strong for her...she'll appreciate it


----------



## Dub

Buck70 said:


> I like everything in your pics especially the shirt.




Thanks.

Wearing that same shirt today on my day off.  Tough weekend at work....with a tough week ahead.

Today, however....was a good day.

Leisure time this morning over coffee.

Pistol range time.

All my errands done.


Now....I'm working on dinner.....the leftovers will have and egg or two aded for breakfast tomorrow morning.  




Hibachi shicken & shrimp from a local spot the kids wen to for our dinner tonight.


----------



## mark-7mag

I roasted a hatch chili in the broiler, pealed and seeded it and put it in a tortilla with some leftover steak and scrambled eggs. Topped it off with cheese and salsa…..I usually drink a smoothie for breakfast but I’m taking full advantage of the Hatch chilis right now


----------



## hawkeye123

Air fryer doves..turkey bacon..eggs..mater..goot bfast.  Nice am to eat on deck


----------



## No peekin

A little something to start the day.


----------



## Buck70

Everyday?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Fried some bologna and 3 cheesy eggs with a lil cheese on top for texture. Ate well


----------



## georgia_home

Next to local kroger is a small bagel joint. And man, they have some good salt bagels (don't drink, don’t smoke, but food … is my vice) we got 1/2 dozen for me and the boy… and add that to my new found friend, a microwave egg cooker… and Walmart spicy precooked sausage patties one slice cheese and some cream cheese… you get this.


----------



## Buck70

Looks purty durn good.


----------



## dwhee87

Hotel grub, but pretty darn good.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Just a plate of cheesy eggs and a cup of salsa the kids brought me home from the messican place. 

Gonna be a good day


----------



## Geffellz18

Biscuit with country fried steak smothered in country gravy, hash browns, and anuther’ biscuit split with homemade pear preserves & maple butter!
Agree JT, gonna be a good day!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Geffellz18 said:


> Biscuit with country fried steak smothered in country gravy, hash browns, and anuther’ biscuit split with homemade pear preserves & maple butter!
> Agree JT, gonna be a good day!
> View attachment 1106266



gravy looks sumn serious!


----------



## blood on the ground

Jim Thompson said:


> Just a plate of cheesy eggs and a cup of salsa the kids brought me home from the messican place.
> 
> Gonna be a good day
> View attachment 1106265


Eggs and salsa are made for one another


----------



## hopper

Geffellz18 said:


> Biscuit with country fried steak smothered in country gravy, hash browns, and anuther’ biscuit split with homemade pear preserves & maple butter!
> Agree JT, gonna be a good day!
> View attachment 1106266


I want that for Dinner


----------



## Geffellz18

Happy Sunday Folks!
some White Cheddar cheese grits and toast was on the menu this fine morning!
What you guys cooking up?


----------



## Jim Thompson




----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## georgia_home

You boys are tough on a diet. I been hitting the bagel shop too often… or, my son has to be accurate.

those things make some good breakfast bagels. All this other stuff is looking too good too.

dangerous cravings coming out in this thread.


----------



## Geffellz18

It’s hard not to brag when you’re starting your day with the type of quality cuisine! ?


----------



## Buck70

Geffellz18 said:


> It’s hard not to brag when you’re starting your day with the type of quality cuisine! ?
> View attachment 1107675


FEAST


----------



## blood on the ground

Geffellz18 said:


> It’s hard not to brag when you’re starting your day with the type of quality cuisine! ?
> View attachment 1107675


Natures broom!


----------



## Jim Thompson

blood on the ground said:


> Natures broom!



???


----------



## Jim Thompson

My normal Sunday morning bacon n eggs.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

His and her omlette with home fries, bacon and a little juice to celebrate a Dawg victory!


----------



## Geffellz18

Starting off weekend eve with some biscuits and sausage gravy with one half with some pumpkin butter!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Cool Hand Luke said:


> His and her omlette with home fries, bacon and a little juice to celebrate a Dawg victory!
> 
> View attachment 1107689View attachment 1107690


That looks perfect!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Applewood bacon, aigs, homemade hashbrowns that turned out perfect, toast fried in the bacon grease. Good stuff.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Bacon, fried egg and cheese sandwiches this morning. Moonpie would have approved!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Corned beef hash n eggs.


----------



## dwhee87

Rib-stickin' breakfast biscuit...


----------



## NCHillbilly

@Cool Hand Luke threw a craving on me with those shrooms. So I made a Hobbit breakfast, haven't made one in awhile.
Four slices of bacon, a bunch of mushrooms, fried maters, and some roasted red peppers on two pieces of bacon grease-fried Texas toast, topped with a runny aig. It hit the spot.


----------



## hawkeye123

Brought back some real maple syrup from my uncle in Massachusetts..made some Blueberry pancakes and drowned em in maple goodness


----------



## Geffellz18

More of a brunch this morning….
Country fried steak sliders:


----------



## antharper

After deer hunt breakfast !


----------



## Geffellz18

Cheese grits & toast to hold me over while I build a retaining wall in the back yard:


----------



## Jim Thompson

3 eggs the way I like em, a little pig fat and a canned biscuit. Had full intentions to yet again try to cook homemade biscuits, but my flour was missing and Mel has no idea where it went ???


----------



## georgia_home

nuttin fancy. Salt bagel with cc and lox. Oh yeah. This was the “trimmings” lox from Kroger’s. Slightly cheaper. Who cares if it’s nearly cut. still full flavor.

wonder why. I’ve gained a few lbs since the mrs has been gone. Maybe breakfast like this explains it.


----------



## dwhee87

Didn't hunt opening morn, but made a deer camp breakfast, anyway...


----------



## dwhee87

And those cathead biscuits are just as good day 2...


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Big7

What is cc and lox?


----------



## fatback

Big7 said:


> What is cc and lox?


Cream cheese and lox is a type of thinly sliced smoked salmon I believe


----------



## Big7

fatback said:


> Cream cheese and lox is a type of thinly sliced smoked salmon I believe


Sounds good to me. ?


----------



## georgia_home

salt bagel, cream cheese and lox! Good. 



Big7 said:


> What is cc and lox?


----------



## georgia_home




----------



## NCHillbilly

What YHFP made me before I went out squirrel hunting this morning:


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## hawkeye123

Had super late bfast after deer hunt this am..fried doves bacon & scrambled eggs with Colby jack..was good!


----------



## NCHillbilly

I about starved this morning.


----------



## Buck70

NCHillbilly said:


> I about starved this morning.
> View attachment 1111828


Poor, poor thang.


----------



## Big7

Dang.. I keep forgetting to post brefuss' pics. ?


----------



## Dub




----------



## blood on the ground

Don’t knock it until you try it! Chorizo, scrambled eggs, guacamole and onions.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Don’t knock it until you try it! Chorizo, scrambled eggs, guacamole and onions.View attachment 1112741


Looks delicious to me! I love all of the above.


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> I about starved this morning.
> View attachment 1111828




Dangit Man!!!! Them taters is speakin' to me!!!

I got up this morning and my wife had the stove top filled with pots and such as she was making applesauce. So I threw one beef and one pork link on the gasser outside and some pop can biscuits in the toaster oven.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Lil' BLT by YHFP:


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


>


----------



## hawkeye123

Fried up some backstrap.  Scrambled eggs with Colby jack & grits..dumped the drippings .
Smh..should have made gravy..it was goot though!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Big7

Not exactly morning but breakfast is good anytime.
Made the eggs with 3 whites, 2 yolks and a dash of rubbed sage.

I did let that Georgia Boy Sausage sit in the oven a little to long after it was cooked property- still pretty good tho.


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## GA1dad

Daylight savings breakfast,,, reheated sausage and hush puppies


----------



## Geffellz18

Healthy(er) start to the day!


----------



## Buck70

Awesome


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Bacon cheese grits and fried eggs. Need to be in the woods!


----------



## Dub

Breakfuss this morning.

Eggs with 'bellas, queso & hot salsa.

Hash browns heavily loaded with cartelized onions.

Bacon, blessed bacon.


----------



## Dub

Breakfuss today…..gotta fuel the beast.


Steak’n’eggs with cheddar, shrooms & hash browns.


----------



## Big7

Dub said:


> Breakfuss today…..gotta fuel the beast.
> 
> 
> Steak’n’eggs with cheddar, shrooms & hash browns.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1115322View attachment 1115323


Excellent !! ? ?


----------



## Dub

Strong ? yet smooth Jamaican blend coffee beans......getting dialed in on the grind.

Steak, eggs, cheddar, peppers, onions, shrooms, tortilla and stolen frozen hash brown pucks from Son's stash, lol.


Breakfast for two.....eaten by one.


----------



## Buck70

Yessiree


----------



## NCHillbilly

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Bacon cheese grits and fried eggs. Need to be in the woods!
> View attachment 1115075


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Strong ? yet smooth Jamaican blend coffee beans......getting dialed in on the grind.
> 
> Steak, eggs, cheddar, peppers, onions, shrooms, tortilla and stolen frozen hash brown pucks from Son's stash, lol.
> 
> 
> Breakfast for two.....eaten by one.


Also


----------



## Dub

Today's  morning coffee eventually led to the question bacon or sausage ?


My answer was YES.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub

Dis'n'dat this morning.





A pot of dis:












A plate of dat:


----------



## blood on the ground

Quick and easy … I will be starving in two hours.


----------



## Triple C

Lil Man is Poppy’s shadow on the weekends. Gets in the way of hunting during rut but makes up with memories. Had to make sure I fed him good with extras for
the other boys when they finish hunting.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Geffellz18

Hard to function now….But it was Gewt!
Blueberry/white chocolate pancakes, cheesy eggs dusted with a Lil’ slap Ya Mama, and fried taters & onions.


----------



## GA1dad

Outstanding plates everyone!!!

What can I say,,, I was lazy this morning and opted for a couple of nanner sammiches.


----------



## Geffellz18

GA1dad said:


> Outstanding plates everyone!!!
> 
> What can I say,,, I was lazy this morning and opted for a couple of nanner sammiches.
> 
> View attachment 1117939


Been awhile for me…Brings back some
memories though!
You got the Mayo right though, no doubt.


----------



## Newt2

GA1dad said:


> Outstanding plates everyone!!!
> 
> What can I say,,, I was lazy this morning and opted for a couple of nanner sammiches.
> 
> View attachment 1117939


Can't do mayo, but do love nanner and peanut butter!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Mighty fine grocery gettin goin on up in hera !!!


----------



## GA1dad

Newt2 said:


> Can't do mayo, but do love nanner and peanut butter!



Yep,,, that's what my daughter had for breakfast.


----------



## Geffellz18

Breakfast for the bride:


and my meager rations…


----------



## hawkeye123

Blueberry pancakes..eggs & deer sausage with real Vermont maple syrup..was good after an early am duck hunt


----------



## hawkeye123




----------



## Big7

Excellent !! ? ?


----------



## georgia_home

dub, I tried to click like twice. Once for the food and once for the old bay HS. ?



Dub said:


> View attachment 1117528


----------



## Dub

georgia_home said:


> dub, I tried to click like twice. Once for the food and once for the old bay HS. ?




    It's good stuff.

I've been having trouble finding some of the normal staple hot sauces in the store....grabbed a bottle of the Old Bay.

It's tasty.




Won't have time for much looking this week with work schedule.

This'll be the extent of it until this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground

Never had old bay hot sauce….


----------



## georgia_home

@Dub , @blood on the ground ,

its ok on stuff… but it really stands out on shrimp. That good.

between the chili garlic chalula and the old bay HS, my kid drinks the stuff.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Toads in some holes fried in bacon grease, bacon, and homemade hash browns. My wife stacked hers up and poured maple syrple over it.


----------



## Buck70

That looks great.


----------



## Geffellz18

Double decker ham, egg & cheese biscuit and a slice of pecan pie to get the day started here!


----------



## Dub

Little taters & sweet onions cooking in olive oil.

Eggs with sharp cheddar & portabellas.


Decent breakfast yesterday afternoon after getting home from work.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Little taters & sweet onions cooking in olive oil.
> 
> Eggs with sharp cheddar & portabellas.
> 
> 
> Decent breakfast yesterday afternoon after getting home from work.


That looks perfect, Dub!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> That looks perfect, Dub!



















Thank ya. 

This morning's breakfast is some ugly eggs with cheddar & shrooms, pilfered hash browns (got 'em from T'Rex's frozen stash  ) and Tennessee Pride Hot cooked with some Frank's ......and a few cups of good tasting coffee.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Thank ya.
> 
> This morning's breakfast is some ugly eggs with cheddar & shrooms, pilfered hash browns (got 'em from T'Rex's frozen stash  ) and Tennessee Pride Hot cooked with some Frank's ......and a few cups of good tasting coffee.


That oughta keep you fueled for awhile! 
YHFP is over here brewing up brunch right now, about starving me to death.


----------



## Buck70

Dub, you the breakfast man!


----------



## Dub

Buck70 said:


> Dub, you the breakfast man!




Thanks.....but I'm just a hongry dude who was inspired the real deal no kiddin' Breakfast Man, Joe Moody, AKA Moonpie. 

He got'r'dun on the regular. 

Fella could throw down a spread.....and he could do so for a family get together or for his hunting club.   Crowd pleasing vittles that looked amazing.



Me....I'm just a small batch dude who barely stays in the lane between undercooking & overcooking stuff.  I detest either.


And....I overcooked todays pulled pork omelet.




Visited with Dad and my sister yesterday.    My son and I met them halfway between our towns and had lunch.

Was a 5 hour round trip with an excellent lunch visit.






Dad gave me two coolers full of fresh pulled/chopped pork, sausage, shrimp & oysters.


We are gonna eat well 'round the hacienda this week. 




I revived the bbq with some good ole Eastern North Carolina sauce and then made and omelet with it stuffed inside.















Rested it on a bed of these mini-tortillas that the kids had on hand.  When all was said and done....I gave the tortillas to the dogs.   I'd had my fill halfway through the meaty omelet. 
























This sucker is an awesome skillet.    Made in Charleston, SC.  The folks there are turning out some great products.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub




----------



## Geffellz18

All we had left from our Conecuh variety pack was Cajun, so Cajun sausage egg and cheese grilled sammich it was this morning…time to load back up on some links!


----------



## GA1dad

Geffellz18 said:


> Double decker ham, egg & cheese biscuit and a slice of pecan pie to get the day started here!
> View attachment 1119049



Pie with a side of biscuit,,,,, I like your style!


----------



## slow motion

My girlfriend made me some gravy and biscuits so I fried some venison sausage and eggs.


----------



## slow motion

Diabetic friendly breakfast. Wheat toast, venison sausage, and a little bit of grits. With my coffee 25 grams of carbs.


----------



## Buck70

Country boy friendly too!


----------



## Jim Thompson

My 6 day a week breakfast ???.  I never get around to cooking bacon and eggs before work.  I save that for sunday


----------



## slow motion

A bit of a cheat on my carbs this morning. Will have to make it up later but it was delicious. Sitting in Denny's looking at the Superstition Mountains. Country fried steak and gravy, eggs, hash browns, and wheat toast.


----------



## ryork

Good on a gray winter morning. Even the elves approved


----------



## Jim Thompson

ryork said:


> Good on a gray winter morning. Even the elves approved
> View attachment 1123682View attachment 1123683



Whew...the plated pic just does it for me


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## slow motion

Found a place in Apache Junction that serves grits. Folks out here don't know what they're missing. Eggs and bacon are ok but the problem is the between grits, the gravy, and the several biscuits under it gonna have to use some restraint or Santa may need to bring me insulin. Mickey D's restaurant.


----------



## Dub

Spinach & tomato quiche....creamy cheese grits.....Tennessee Pride sausage....hash browns that hit the spot.


Kids destroyed everything but the sausage. 






















I could eat carmelized onions just about every meal.


I believe these may be some of the best grits I've had in years, too.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I'm a simple fella this morning.


----------



## Dub




----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


>


Got any leftovers?


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Got any leftovers?















*I think the kids are destroying the leftovers now..........but I'm working on dinner already.......*


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## slow motion

Only got Jack in the Box drive thru on the way out of the desert. Did get to see wild horses on the side of the road though. Only 2 in the pic but there was about 20 of them that we could make out in the scrub and the cactus.


----------



## Dub

Bad pic but good flavors for brunch. 

Waiting on covid test results....can still taste stuff just fine.    Thinking it's simply a sinus infection/cold.


----------



## Dub

Broke out the French press for coffee this morning.    

Really fine grind.    It made two phenomenal cups of mighty rich flavorful brew. 











Then got onto the bidness of breakfast. 


Started in the freezer....a couple frozen hash brown patties into the skillet....got 'em good and crisp fairly quick....tossed in some shrooms & sweet peppers and topped it all with some well-peppered eggs & bacon.


----------



## slow motion

Dub said:


> Broke out the French press for coffee this morning.
> 
> Really fine grind.    It made two phenomenal cups of mighty rich flavorful brew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then got onto the bidness of breakfast.
> 
> 
> Started in the freezer....a couple frozen hash brown patties into the skillet....got 'em good and crisp fairly quick....tossed in some shrooms & sweet peppers and topped it all with some well-peppered eggs & bacon.


Good looking breakfast. Hopefully your test results will be negative.


----------



## Dub

Steak'n'eggs with bacon, shrooms, peppers, cheddar, garlic, hash browns....tortilla......basically what was on hand.     Gotta love having leftover ribeye from last night.


Bacon was skillet cooked in oven with Dizzy Pig's Pineapple Head sprinkled over it......BAMSUCKA......definite addition to the ole Madden Playbook.
























slow motion said:


> Good looking breakfast. Hopefully your test results will be negative.




Thank you. 

My suspicions were confirmed by the negative on  test results....a standard, run of the mill, good ole fashioned sinus infection.     

It's mostly cleared up now.     Lots of vitamins and twice-a-day steam in the shower has been good stuff.   About busted my rump the other day when the bathroom floor had become slippery from the steam fog.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Found some pork tenderloin marked down at Costco yesterday so I stocked up. I sliced one this morning and pounded it out flat. Had some Bojangles biscuits in the freezer. Mercy this was good!


----------



## slow motion

Just the simple stuff this morning.


----------



## antharper

I love breakfast !


----------



## slow motion

antharper said:


> I love breakfast !View attachment 1126932


Me too, and them loaded eggs look great.


----------



## Dub

Hot sausage, hash browns with mango-habanero rub and eggs loaded with pepper & cheddar.


----------



## Buck70

Good groceries


----------



## slow motion

Just a quick breakfast before me and the girlfriend head to Chehaw for the Frontier Festival.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I dont normally do breakfast on saturday mornings before work, but I was hongry and went with halfway crispy bacon and cheesy eggs with crushed red pepper.


----------



## slow motion

Jim Thompson said:


> I dont normally do breakfast on saturday mornings before work, but I was hongry and went with halfway crispy bacon and cheesy eggs with crushed red pepper.
> 
> View attachment 1127488


Can't go wrong with bacon and eggs. Specially cheesy eggs.


----------



## Jim Thompson

We having a throwdown at the house this morning.  Fresh butchered sausage is some count.  Course there's only 2 of us here today so all this will be on a greasy plate for people to snack on during the day


----------



## Geffellz18

Breakfast Sammy to get the day started!


----------



## Buck70

Like it all


----------



## slow motion

Y'all are eating good this morning. We snuck out for brunch buffet. Gotta belly up to the trough.


----------



## mark-7mag

This Bulldog is eating like a National Champion this morning with Steak and eggs !


----------



## Dub

Been loving the new pepper grinder.

Trying to wear it out, lol.


----------



## slow motion

Bacon and sausage. You are a true Southern Gentleman Sir.


----------



## slow motion

Venison sausage, fried egg, wheat toast, and grits. I am about 5 grams of carbs over what I normally do per meal but I've got a big day today.


----------



## Dub

Took a couple mugs of this stuff to lift the fog this morning.

Long weekend at work....enjoyed a leisure morning off today on MLK Jr. Day. 

Chilling.

Made breakfast at the crack of noon. 










Snacked on some of this peppered bacon while wrapping up the cooking.












Hot country sausage.....













I think this plate will constitute breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## slow motion

Dub said:


> Took a couple mugs of this stuff to lift the fog this morning.
> 
> Long weekend at work....enjoyed a leisure morning off today on MLK Jr. Day.
> 
> Chilling.
> 
> Made breakfast at the crack of noon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snacked on some of this peppered bacon while wrapping up the cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot country sausage.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this plate will constitute breakfast, lunch and dinner.


Now that Sir, is a breakfast. Bravo.


----------



## Dub

Whilst sipping the first Java of the day I had a great phone call with Mom.   Catching up on things.

They are weathering Snowpaclolypse 2022 well in Eastern NC.


I’m hanging tough in Jawja….miffed about the lack of ️  snow.

Future daughter-in-law (Lord willing) was cooking up a stormfest breakfuss.


Unfortunately it was mainly behaia grass, pine cones and the various and assundry vegan eats.



I did carryover the grits & tortillas to my own plate along with some ugly eggs & high grade hot country sausage from ENC’s Nahunta Pork Emporium  


Strong coffee down the hatch along with some tasty groceries.


Ready to hit the range and blast some rounds downrange.


Today will be a good day….gonna hit a mud hole or two while I’m out in the truck.  














slow motion said:


> Bacon and sausage. You are a true Southern Gentleman Sir.



Thank you.

I’m Southern to the core……the gentleman part is fleeting.  I do maintain gentlemanly disposition around the ladies….but otherwise I tend to let it ride.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## NCHillbilly

Good start to a cold morning: Two big brown aigs over-easy, thick-cut Wright's applewood bacon, fried Jimmy Red grit cakes, Texas toast.


----------



## dawg

NC...this Grit Cakes are special sir


----------



## slow motion

Bacon, fried egg, grits, and wheat toast. Target carb load per meal of 45 grams. With coffee 47. Not bad. And tasty too.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Thick cut applewood bacon, hashbrowns fried in the bacon grease, over-easy aig plopped on top, and some toast.


----------



## slow motion

Me and the young lady had venison sausage, fried eggs, grits, and toast.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Good on a cold morn.


----------



## hawkeye123

Made some maple pork sausage outa a b butt this week..was great with grits & eggs!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Man! Y’all been killing some breakfast!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Sausage gravy over a couple biscuits and scrambled eggs this morning. Needed something to keep me warm while doing a timing belt job on my wife’s car today. ? ? ?


----------



## Dub

4 cups of java then some pepper w/ eggs and hawt country sausage.


It ain't purty folks, but it's how I'm rollin'.



















Gorgeous weather this weekend.     

Gonna get some yard work done today.  Sunny and hopefully cold enough to keep things without shoulders hunkered down.   I hate snakes and will be packing heat & a shovel to dispatch 'em if I see 'em.


----------



## Big7

Dub said:


> 4 cups of java then some pepper w/ eggs and hawt country sausage.
> 
> 
> It ain't purty folks, but it's how I'm rollin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous weather this weekend.
> 
> Gonna get some yard work done today.  Sunny and hopefully cold enough to keep things without shoulders hunkered down.   I hate snakes and will be packing heat & a shovel to dispatch 'em if I see 'em.


I don't mind med hot. Not a big fan of "hot" tho.
Maybe I put a little more sage in mine. Not to much.

It comes out about Jimmy Dean in the silver pack.
Except I can make it for about 1/3 the cost.

But.. To those that like it HOT, more power to you.

Fine looking plate. ? ?


----------



## slow motion

Everybody ate good this morning.


----------



## Buck70

Dub said:


> 4 cups of java then some pepper w/ eggs and hawt country sausage.
> 
> 
> It ain't purty folks, but it's how I'm rollin'.
> 
> I like how you roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous weather this weekend.
> 
> Gonna get some yard work done today.  Sunny and hopefully cold enough to keep things without shoulders hunkered down.   I hate snakes and will be packing heat & a shovel to dispatch 'em if I see 'em.


----------



## slow motion

Late breakfast today. Scrambled eggs, grits, wheat toast, and poor man's bacon.


----------



## Dub

Slept in this morning......still beat sunrise....



Lazy mugs of java.   Strong, dark & smoove.









After a while it became evident that man weren't meant to live on just coffee.


Fired up a skillet and busted into some more of that ENC hotness.





Breakfuss knocked off…..all four food groups were  represented: 
1-taters 
2-eggs
3-sausage 
4-peppa


----------



## slow motion

Dub said:


> Slept in this morning......still beat sunrise....
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy mugs of java.   Strong, dark & smoove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a while it became evident that man weren't meant to live on just coffee.
> 
> 
> Fired up a skillet and busted into some more of that ENC hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfuss knocked off…..all four food groups were  represented:
> 1-taters
> 2-eggs
> 3-sausage
> 4-peppa


I like your food groups better than any others I've heard. Who do we petition to get these declared official?


----------



## blood on the ground

slow motion said:


> I like your food groups better than any others I've heard. Who do we petition to get these declared official?


That dude can slap throw down can’t he!


----------



## Dub

slow motion said:


> I like your food groups better than any others I've heard. Who do we petition to get these declared official?




I’m afraid the official channels will lead us through the idiocy of the Biden Administration.

The only food groups those criminals seem to endorse is ice cream & anything tooty fruity.

Of course if Abrams had of won as Governor there would have most definitely been some culinary mandates.

Her admin would come by our homes weekly and taken a lb of sugar from each tax payer and forwarded it to the Governor’s Mansion…..so the chefs could keep that heifer in desserts.


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> That dude can slap throw down can’t he!




Brother, it’s a perishable skill…..and the only thing I fool with much is breakfast.


I need to step up my game and see if I can remember how to boil ribs….or microwave steak.


----------



## Dub

Strong, yet smooth coffee this morning and then hash browns with mango-habanero rub, well-peppered eggs and the leftover hawt sausage from yesterday morning.















I believe I'll be just fine until this evening.   Not sure what will be for dinner....no worries, something tasty will show up....just not sure what I'll be in the mood for.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I'ma simple fella. It was good though ?


----------



## slow motion

Jim Thompson said:


> I'ma simple fella. It was good though ?
> View attachment 1133044


Bacon and eggs are always a winner.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dang Dub and JT !!  Makes me wanna throw away the sackful of coupon biscuits from Hardees this morn !!  They left out and charged me for French toast . . grrrrrrr


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## Hooked On Quack

Got my "free" cinnamon roll though !!


----------



## dwhee87

Need up up my cracked pepper game to hang with @Dub, but this was pretty darn good.


----------



## Dub

Three good sized cups of coffee while a skillet was fired up and running at full steam ahead.


Nothing fancy for sure....but it eats good.

I'm fool over the mango-habanero rub on hash browns.  The flavor is great....but I think I'm most fond of it due to the memories it brings....


I'd taken my wife to her favorite fruit spot to get some peaches.....nice drive through the country.  Sunroof open, holding hands....she'd run the music selection and smile at me every so often.  

We scored her peaches and grabbed some other goodies they had....one of which was some of that rub.  

We tried it on various stuff and both really liked it.    On what was our final trip there together.....I picked up some more to get through the winter with.

I just didn't realize that "winter" would be coming so soon.....nor with such finality. 




The rub, though....tastes like sunshine, God's sweet fruits, spice and a connection to my sweet bride.  A perfect start to my days off work. 























Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 1133061




Hardee's has a hand-breaded chicken biscuit that is excellent.


----------



## Geffellz18

Chicken & biscuits up this morning!


----------



## 4HAND

Egg rice w/onions & cheese, pancakes, bacon & sausage.


----------



## slow motion

Geffellz18 said:


> Chicken & biscuits up this morning!
> View attachment 1133858View attachment 1133859


Looks delicious. Jelly too. mmmmmmm.


----------



## slow motion

4HAND said:


> Egg rice w/onions & cheese, pancakes, bacon & sausage.View attachment 1133870View attachment 1133871


Never had eggs with rice. Certainly looks great. Bacon and sausage yes.


----------



## 4HAND

I grew up on it. Scramble eggs in with leftover rice. I add cheese & onions to mine.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Loaded omlette, bacon, avocado


----------



## slow motion

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Loaded omlette, bacon, avocado
> View attachment 1134049


Now that's a good looking plate.

Me and the nurse split a Big Breakfast with Hotcakes from Mickey D's. I've got some sugar free syrup I have to use but it still has a good flavor.


----------



## NCHillbilly

4HAND said:


> I grew up on it. Scramble eggs in with leftover rice. I add cheese & onions to mine.


Never heard of or eaten egg rice. Sounds interesting.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 1133061


My wife had to go to town early yesterday morning, so she stopped and got a sack of Hardee's biscuits on the way home. They are heart-shaped now, I guess for Valentines Day? Cute, but it's stealing a couple bites from a round biscuit.


----------



## Jim Thompson

My tribute to waffle house soft scrambled eggs with american cheese and a fine piece of fried bologna. 

Man I miss waffle house sometimes


----------



## georgia_home

trying to avoid bread, but every once in a while, we do fried bologna sammiches with mustard for dinner!



Jim Thompson said:


> My tribute to waffle house soft scrambled eggs with american cheese and a fine piece of fried bologna.
> 
> Man I miss waffle house sometimes
> View attachment 1134076


----------



## Jim Thompson

georgia_home said:


> trying to avoid bread, but every once in a while, we do fried bologna sammiches with mustard for dinner!



In summertime you gotta add fresh tomato and Duke's to that fine sammages!


----------



## slow motion

Jim Thompson said:


> My tribute to waffle house soft scrambled eggs with american cheese and a fine piece of fried bologna.
> 
> Man I miss waffle house sometimes
> View attachment 1134076


Good looking plate.
Waffle House. Yes Sir. Scattered, smothered, covered, and peppered for me.


----------



## slow motion

The Nurse made us deer sausage, scrambled eggs, grits, and wheat toast.


----------



## slow motion

Had some of the sausage left so I scrambled us a few eggs, made wheat toast, and a pot of bean juice. Gonna be a long day.


----------



## Big7

NCHillbilly said:


> My wife had to go to town early yesterday morning, so she stopped and got a sack of Hardee's biscuits on the way home. They are heart-shaped now, I guess for Valentines Day? Cute, but it's stealing a couple bites from a round biscuit.
> View attachment 1134053



The Hardee's in Monroe has the best breakfast biscuits around.

Popeye's for dinner and supper.


----------



## slow motion

Leftover ham and @ redbow cheese biscuits from last night for breakfast. No before pic. Just an after.


----------



## Dub

Big'un mug of dark java this morning.......then a refill.













Then breakfuss.














Now....time to go do some fun stuff.


----------



## Big7

Dang.. All that looks good.

I been wanting some salmon patty, egg and biscuits for a minute.

Got plenty of salmon, homemade bread crumbs, etc.

I save the juice from the can(s), add a pat of butter.
Let that boil for a second. Then a healthy fork full of corn starch dissolved in about 6- 8 oz cold water. Stir that real good a pour it slowly into the broth. Put as much lemon juice as you like. (I like a lot)
Add water and cook up or down to your desired consistency. REAL good on a bed of rice. And to mop with biscuits.

My nephew got my propane bottle. Guess I'll have to write that off and buy another one. ?

I don't do a lot of frying, especially fish in the house.


----------



## slow motion

Fresh squeezed bean juice, Scrambled peppery eggs, poor man's bacon, and the last of the cheese biscuits. Those biscuits made supper twice, breakfast twice, and the youngest stopped by and had a few for lunch. Thanks for sharing the recipe @Redbow


----------



## mrs. hornet22

4HAND said:


> Egg rice w/onions & cheese, pancakes, bacon & sausage.View attachment 1133870View attachment 1133871


We had some left over St. Paul's rice and H22 mixed it with egg and it was good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Jim Thompson said:


> My tribute to waffle house soft scrambled eggs with american cheese and a fine piece of fried bologna.
> 
> Man I miss waffle house sometimes
> View attachment 1134076


Am I the only one that thinks of Pac-Man when looking at this picture?


----------



## Jim Thompson

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks of Pac-Man when looking at this picture?


Nope you are not alone


----------



## Geffellz18

Makin’ due this morning.

No biscuits at the parentals, so used some Texas toast instead for the country fried steak & country gravy!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Good big breakfast this morning. I made the taters, YHFP made everything else.


----------



## Longhorn 16




----------



## NCHillbilly

Longhorn 16 said:


> View attachment 1135384


----------



## Jim Thompson

Longhorn 16 said:


> View attachment 1135384



Man those pancakes are hitting me in all the right places right now. BUT ima hold strong and live vicariously through you for now


----------



## georgia_home

Well, the salt bagel makes it!  egg sausage american and cream cheese.

oh yeah, got the mrs some reds for V day! She had a cheddar bagel


----------



## NCHillbilly

Huevos rancheros this morning.


----------



## Dub

Valentine's Day Breakfuss.....couple tortillas tossed in skillet topped with some pan-scrambled over-easy eggs 'n cheddar.     Hash browns dusted with mango-habanero rub, hawt JD sausage.














Almost forgot the good stuff.....


----------



## Dub

My bride always asked for a BoJangles Steak'n'cheese biscuit if I was going there on breafuss runs.



I grabbed a pair of them yesterday....seems they are running a two-fer special of sorts.


One was spared for this morning's eats with some cheddar eggs & has browns covered in mango habanero rub.















Ready to see what this glorious Saturday will bring.....


----------



## Geffellz18

Temp outside is getting just about right, so about to get at er’! 
Western style omelet & some
Toast with a bit of homemade blueberry jam to start the mornin’


----------



## Geffellz18

After a trip for more supplies for the wood shop, came home and whipped up a sausage egg & cheese bagel sammich with some grilled onions….Was on point.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Easy squeezy cheesy scrambled eggs. With a touch of cayenne while scrambling


----------



## GA1dad

A bonafide country boy special this morning!!


----------



## slow motion

Me and my Sweetie got to go out to breakfast. Station House in Cumming.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Buck70

Yessirree


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dub said:


>




Mustard on a sausage n biscuit...my man!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Melissa not home to fry my eggs and I'm not a good egg fryer, but I wanted fried so ugly fried it is.


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## Dub

Jim Thompson said:


> Mustard on a sausage n biscuit...my man!




Yessir.

This is the way.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

My favorite simple bfast. Grits, ssu eggs and a strip of bacon.


----------



## dwhee87

Brisket, onion and green pepper with jack cheese.....I guess you'd call it a philly cheesesteak omlet?


----------



## NCHillbilly

dwhee87 said:


> Brisket, onion and green pepper with jack cheese.....I guess you'd call it a philly cheesesteak omlet?
> View attachment 1138155


Durn.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP did me up right yesterday morning.


----------



## Geffellz18

Good Sunday Mornin’ to ya’ll!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Melissa slapped together a 3 egg, ham, fresh butchered sausage and extra sharp cheddar omlette for me this morning. 

No danged salsa in the house


----------



## Dub

dwhee87 said:


> Brisket, onion and green pepper with jack cheese.....I guess you'd call it a philly cheesesteak omlet?
> View attachment 1138155






BAMSUCKA !!?!!!?


That'll put iHop outa bidness......brisket omelet goodness right there. 





Been having angst over coffee.

For some reason, I've grown tired....almost overnight....for the 8 O'Clock Columbian beans, Dunkin' Original beans and others. Flavor is just off.   Coffee maker is fine...nothing amiss there.

Just an ornery dude wanting to change it up a bit.

Open for recommendations.....

In the meantime I grabbed a couple bags of known dark....bigly dark....and have a sample pack en route from a place a coworker recommended.   From her description I thought she was talking about BRCC, but it was something different.








Hopefully the recommended java will get here in a couple days and one or more of their 4 varieties will be solid.     I'll surely post up my impressions. 









Seems like it'd been a while since I cooked bacon.    While sipping morning coffee today....I decided to correct that madness. 









Swiped one of the kid's baking potatoes off the counter as well as a sweet onion....a little olive oil, salt & pepper and some hash browns came to life.














Some big ole eggs, sea salt, a proper dose of pepper (see @Cool Hand Luke 's post above  ) and cheddar.










MOAR PEPPA and some mango-habanero & Crystal action on the hash browns.
















Not sure what this day will involve........but hunger has been given a beat down.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Simple but good!


----------



## NCHillbilly

A weekend without huevos rancheros is a sad thing. So I made some this morning.


----------



## Dub

Yesterday's breakfuss was a winner......I'm a bit dumb at times, but not stupid.....so, I went fishing from the same pond this morning.   Wisdom applied 



All things start with good coffee....


----------



## slow motion

Fried egg, wheat toast, grits, and a cup of Joe.


----------



## slow motion

Venison sausage, fried egg, grits and wheat toast. Gonna be a good day. Best get after it. Time waits for no man.


----------



## Buck70

Looks awesome


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP hooked me up this morning.


----------



## slow motion

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP hooked me up this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1139356


Think she might kinda like you.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Homemade biscuits & gravy with a sourwood honey biscuit for dessert


----------



## Jim Thompson

This lil piggie was still wallering 2 weeks ago.


----------



## slow motion

Too many carbs but I ate it anyway.
Actually had already eaten some before the pic. Gotta go work it off now.


----------



## SC Hunter

I'm fixing up some fresh eags we got from the lady that took our baby pictures the other day. Gonna put some grits together with cheese and toast some bread for apple butter. Mama went back to bed about 8 for a nap and I want to have breakfast ready when she gets hungry. 

I just got done filling the belly on the new little crumb snatcher and he's sleeping like a champ!


----------



## slow motion

SC Hunter said:


> I'm fixing up some fresh eags we got from the lady that took our baby pictures the other day. Gonna put some grits together with cheese and toast some bread for apple butter. Mama went back to bed about 8 for a nap and I want to have breakfast ready when she gets hungry.
> 
> I just got done filling the belly on the new little crumb snatcher and he's sleeping like a champ!


Congratulations on the new family member. Right handsome little feller.


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## SC Hunter

slow motion said:


> Congratulations on the new family member. Right handsome little feller.


Thank you kindly! We compared baby pictures the other evening and my Daddy and my son are identical twins as babies. He's been a good little baby so far and he's got his daddy wrapped up tight.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP joint.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

His & hers sour cream pancakes


----------



## NCHillbilly

Cool Hand Luke said:


> His & hers sour cream pancakes
> View attachment 1140721View attachment 1140722View attachment 1140723


Man!


----------



## NCHillbilly

The lady made up another light brunch this morning.


----------



## slow motion

Mexican chorizo, scrambled, cheese grits, wheat toast, and bean juice.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> I'm fixing up some fresh eags we got from the lady that took our baby pictures the other day. Gonna put some grits together with cheese and toast some bread for apple butter. Mama went back to bed about 8 for a nap and I want to have breakfast ready when she gets hungry.
> 
> I just got done filling the belly on the new little crumb snatcher and he's sleeping like a champ!





AWESOME !!!!!


CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub




----------



## Dub

Some exceptional coffee this morning.









And then onto some hash browns that my family loves.  Roughly diced taters swirled in olive oil and topped with sea salt, course ground pepper & sweet onion slices.  Skillet in a 350 oven while enjoying a pot of coffee and cooking other items.

Remove & top with Mango-Habanero rub and serve.




This morning it was with an omelet loaded with HAWT pico & cheddar.  Mighty HAWT.   Added a kicker biscuit for good measure.
















Hunger got a butt-whuppin' up in here this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP in action this morning: Buttermilk pancakes with fresh blueberries, homemade sausage, applewood bacon, and real maple syrple.


----------



## blood on the ground

I’m moving all my 401k money into stretchy pants investment’s…..


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> I’m moving all my 401k money into stretchy pants investment’s…..


Hey, I've actually lost ten pounds in the last couple months.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Hey, I've actually lost ten pounds in the last couple months.


Investing for the future ?


----------



## Jim Thompson

I need Melissa to get home cause she can cook an omelette much better than me...

Here it is, my 1st attempt at an omelette. Added fresh butchered sausage, mozzarella, cheddar and cayenne. Topped it with red pepper and parsley. Tasted great! Altho it was more of an egg calzone than an omelette


----------



## furtaker




----------



## blood on the ground

Jim Thompson said:


> I need Melissa to get home cause she can cook an omelette much better than me...
> 
> Here it is, my 1st attempt at an omelette. Added fresh butchered sausage, mozzarella, cheddar and cayenne. Topped it with red pepper and parsley. Tasted great! Altho it was more of an egg calzone than an omelette
> View attachment 1141778View attachment 1141779


Nothing wrong with that one brother


----------



## Dub

Kicked off the morning with two cups of what appears to be a sneaky strong source of caffeine.

This stuff is dark & smooth....however there is a rush of mad energy that creeps in and smacked me upside the noggin.

I hope it doest the same thing on work days.....could use the extra ummphhh.





















Morning vitamins.....then some cheesy eggs with jalapeños cooked into 'em (jalapeños from a jar...meh, but a bit of a kick), cardboard hash browns that someone had in the freezer....had to go back and dose 'em with Crystal Garlic....tortillas & a leftover spring roll from last night. 















I'm gonna hold up at two cups and now have breakfuss & vitamins down the hatch.


These first two cups of that Guatemalan mojo bean have me sufficiently krunk.....gonna knock out some chores now.

Feeling good......like my boy, Ickey Woods.


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## B. White

Easy work-from-home day breakfast


----------



## slow motion

Forgot to post mine this morning. First pork sausage I've had in a while. May be out of venison sausage. Sad.


----------



## Big7

Awesome plates here lately.

My brain don't work well enough to take pics at breakfus' ?


----------



## slow motion

Poor man's bacon, cheese grits, fried egg, wheat toast, and bean juice.


----------



## slow motion

Big7 said:


> Awesome plates here lately.
> 
> My brain do work well enough to take pics at breakfus' ?



That's why the good Lord gave us coffee beans Big7


----------



## Big7

slow motion said:


> That's why the good Lord gave us coffee beans Big7


Meant to say "don't" and I have seen stuff come out wrong and the keyboard was skipping around last night. IDK whats up with that.

Not big on coffee. Coke is my source of caffeine and sugar when I'm home. Red Bull if I'm on the road. ?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Fry some bacon, then fry everything else in the bacon grease:


----------



## Cool Hand Luke




----------



## Big7

Parmesan & sharp cheddar 2 egg omelet
Sausage links
A few fresh grapes
Coffee
Cold tea

Worked out pretty good. ?


----------



## Dub

Strong coffee at dawn.

















Finally got around to cooking breakfast at 1:00pm.  Maddness, madness, I tell ya. 

Taters & sweet onions.

Eggs with hawt pico & cheddar.

Jimmy Dean Hot with some German mustard slathered on.


----------



## Big7

Dub said:


> Strong coffee at dawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to cooking breakfast at 1:00pm.  Maddness, madness, I tell ya.
> 
> Taters & sweet onions.
> 
> Eggs with hawt pico & cheddar.
> 
> Jimmy Dean Hot with some German mustard slathered on.


@Dub , you just showing out now.
Excellent looking platter. ?

I got a pound of local, one county over, best you can get unless you do it at home.

They don't do any cuts.
They just grind the whole hog and they use what they call "hot grind" which means they don't cool the hog.
Skin it and grind it at body temp.
They claim that "sets" the seasoning better if you do the hot grind. Might be right. Sure is good sausage.

They used to do pork, beef and deer processing.
Now, they just run sausage. They been around so they got to be making good money. I done throwed away the receipt but I think it's $4.99 a pound.


----------



## Dub

Big7 said:


> @Dub , you just showing out now.
> Excellent looking platter. ?
> 
> I got a pound of local, one county over, best you can get unless you do it at home.
> 
> They don't do any cuts.
> They just grind the whole hog and they use what they call "hot grind" which means they don't cool the hog.
> Skin it and grind it at body temp.
> They claim that "sets" the seasoning better if you do the hot grind. Might be right. Sure is good sausage.
> 
> They used to do pork, beef and deer processing.
> Now, they just run sausage. They been around so they got to be making good money. I done throwed away the receipt but I think it's $4.99 a pound.View attachment 1142799




Yessir.....I'd have to say you onto some good stuff, right there.


----------



## Dub

Well.....up early....coffee had.








One of life's pleasures is lazy mornings with the dogs piled up over sore knees and a 20oz mug of smooth dark java in hand.....catch up on news...lately I've been slacking and haven't done a good job keeping up on local developments.  

Being that it's Sunday, maybe I'll head out and grab the local fish wrapper and give it a read. 



Ain't going out hongry, though.  Fish wrapper may sell out...may not.   Zero worries.



Had some of that JD Hot leftover from yesterday.....skillets fired up for some small red potatoes, garlic & sweet onions. Then some eggs with hot pico & sharp cheddar.













Really liking this stuff on the hot sausage.  









Stuffed.



Ruint.


That newspaper gonna have to wait....too full to move...not that the dogs are gonna let me, anyway.


----------



## Buck70

Awesome


----------



## slow motion

I fried up a little poor man's bacon and eggs and my girlfriend made her jalapeno added variation of  @Redbow 's cheese biscuits. Them biscuits were so good that, though I shouldn't have, I ate 2. She treats me mighty fine.


----------



## Buck70

Them biscuits looks good.


----------



## GA1dad

Had a go at making monkey bread for the first time. It is outstanding!!!! I imagine it will make it into our camping grub traditions, but in a dutch oven.

Used this recipe if anyone wants to try it. 
https://selfproclaimedfoodie.com/grannys-monkey-bread/


----------



## Big7

GA1dad said:


> Had a go at making monkey bread for the first time. It is outstanding!!!! I imagine it will make it into our camping grub traditions, but in a dutch oven.
> 
> Used this recipe if anyone wants to try it.
> https://selfproclaimedfoodie.com/grannys-monkey-bread/
> 
> View attachment 1142925


Looks good. ? ?


----------



## slow motion

GA1dad said:


> Had a go at making monkey bread for the first time. It is outstanding!!!! I imagine it will make it into our camping grub traditions, but in a dutch oven.
> 
> Used this recipe if anyone wants to try it.
> https://selfproclaimedfoodie.com/grannys-monkey-bread/
> 
> View attachment 1142925


Looks great. My new daughter, back when she was the fiance, made some. It was quite good.


----------



## Redbow

GA1dad said:


> Had a go at making monkey bread for the first time. It is outstanding!!!! I imagine it will make it into our camping grub traditions, but in a dutch oven.
> 
> Used this recipe if anyone wants to try it.
> https://selfproclaimedfoodie.com/grannys-monkey-bread/
> 
> View attachment 1142925


That Monkey Bread is hard to beat. My Wife used to make it but she has gotten lazy with desserts, oh well it was good while it lasted.


----------



## Dub

Coffee with bit of local honey....tasted great and hopeful that it'll help out with tolerance with pollen & such.  Verdict is out....but flavor was there. 












Leftover salmon, eggs with hot pico & cheddar and homebrew hashbrowns.


----------



## Dub

Cool Hand Luke said:


> View attachment 1142748





Yeah man.


That's perfection on a plate right there.   

Exactly how I like eggs....over easy & lots of pepper.


Grits look hearty and creamy with lots of pepper.


Biscuit with melting butter & honey.    


Stellar.


----------



## slow motion

Last of the cheese biscuits,  peppery grits, and country ham.


----------



## Dub

slow motion said:


> Last of the cheese biscuits,  peppery grits, and country ham.
> 
> View attachment 1143319


----------



## Dub

The real benefit of doing a Mississippi roast on Monday evening....is to have leftovers for breakfuss on Tuesday. 

Knocked off the remaining Conecuh Hot & Spicy, too....had to have the Dusseldorf-style mustard for it.

Jalapeño eggs.


Breakfuss & lunch all in one meal.


----------



## slow motion

It's the Nurse's birthday and she wanted MickeyDs pancakes.  It's only a couple miles from the house so I picked it up while she got ready for work.  
Big breakfast with hotcakes.  We split it but I only eat 1 of the pancakes and my sugar free syrup. 
In addition she wanted and received a new  shotgun for her bday. She can bring home the bacon, fry it up in the pan,, etc.. and wants a shotgun for her birthday. Goodness, I love this woman.


----------



## Dub

Monster omelet this morning.....last of the Mississippi Roast was the kicker. 















Rotated the plate around and noticed that it's grinning at me......


----------



## Dub

Pretty sure today today is going to be one of those days where there will be only time for one meal.

Breakfuss, it is.    

Let the overtime fun begin.....gotta pay the bills.



Leftover garlic naan bread from last night and the other usual suspects along with a multivitamin.   Breakfast of champions.


----------



## georgia_home

You guys do some serious prep…

microwave egg cooker, 2 precooked sausage pattys, 2 eggs, 1 slice Kroger yellow, in a bowl.

gotta go make it now


----------



## blood on the ground

Mine ?


----------



## georgia_home

two fisted with coffee. and maybe a clue about why some of us folks are so offended by the senile wonder.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Quick. Good.


----------



## Geffellz18

About to catch the sunrise from Beacon heights overlook!
A little something to keep me going…


----------



## NCHillbilly

Geffellz18 said:


> About to catch the sunrise from Beacon heights overlook!
> A little something to keep me going…
> View attachment 1144143


Looks like a fine place to be!


----------



## georgia_home

kroger water and fudge dipped coconut! Makes the predawn hike worth it!



Geffellz18 said:


> About to catch the sunrise from Beacon heights overlook!
> A little something to keep me going…
> View attachment 1144143


----------



## slow motion

Beautiful view @Geffellz18 .

I'm moving slow this morning. Cheese and  jalapeño biscuits, bacon, fried egg, and some black berries.


----------



## Big7

Over he be like:

2 whole egg + 1 white with 3 cheeses.
Sharp Cheddar
Parmesan
Colby Jack
2 Swaggerty's Sausage Patties
(That's a good store brand if you find them in your area)
Cantaloupe
Sourdough Toast & Cream Cheese
Coffee.

No complaints. ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Cheese quesadilla with sour cream/salsa for dipping.


----------



## Jim Thompson

For some reason my little town has a heckuva time keeping a diner open. Always seem to open them on a whim with no money and hiring meth heads...which means they don't last long.

This one opened last week and other than them figuring out the systems they seem to be solid.

Hope like hades they make it cause all little towns need a bar and a diner.

3 egg omelette with ham, bacon, onions, shrooms and cheddar.


----------



## NCHillbilly

My latest addiction: Huevos rancheros. Three crispy fried corn tortillas, a fat chorizo sausage, sharp cheddar and Monterey Jack cheese, two runny eggs, and my ranchero sauce:


----------



## ky55

Big7 said:


> Over he be like:
> 
> 2 whole egg + 1 white with 3 cheeses.
> Sharp Cheddar
> Parmesan
> Colby Jack
> 2 Swaggerty's Sausage Patties
> (That's a good store brand if you find them in your area)
> Cantaloupe
> Sourdough Toast & Cream Cheese
> Coffee.
> 
> No complaints. ?View attachment 1144183View attachment 1144184



Yes on the Swaggerty’s!
We used to get the 30 packs on sale all the time. Haven’t seen any in a while.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

ky55 said:


> Yes on the Swaggerty’s!
> We used to get the 30 packs on sale all the time. Haven’t seen any in a while.


Only breakfast sausage H22 will buy. Swaggerty's is GOOD stuff!


----------



## Dub

My morning is starting off well.

9 hours of uninterrupted sleep last night. I truly can't remember the last time that has occurred.    Mighty grateful.


Felt like a lottery winner when I woke up and stretched....and nothing cracked, sparked, snapped, yelped or crackled.....just a good stretch.


Was a lottery winner after sipping down the first of two cups of splendidly smooth yet strong coffee.









At some point hunger came on the radar.....sipped that second cup while driving to Bojangles for breakfast, lol.     Added some Dusseldorf-styled mustard & Cholula hot sauce and all was well.


----------



## Big7

Went down like this:
Already in the pan. Smells better than a 16 y/o to sleeping- joe.

Broke out the expensive stuff since I'm up this early. ?
Pics in a bit.

Half pound local Holifield Sausage.

It's real good but it ain't cheap. If you can find it, try it. Dense, heavy and lean. Prolly a tablespoon of grease in the pan. That's all. I put in another thread this sausage is made by what Holifield calls a "hot grind", meaning they skin it and grind it at body temperature and they use the whole hog. The texture is about what you would get grinding twice.
I don't know that they grind twice or if the texture is because they grind it at body temp. I'll ask next time I see them. ?

2 over- medium chicken eggs. No salt. Just parsley and a touch of garlic powder. The sausage is not over salty but I wanted to use garlic this time.

Didn't have biscuits so toast it was.

And...  I''m  telling one and all like Brothers and Sisters- that Huges Sorghum is the best I've ever had except my Grandmother's Nephew has a mule or donkey driven cane mill but we had a falling out and don't speak. He makes the best and grows his own sorghum. Long story.

Anyhoo.. Good Breakfast.
Thunder and Lightning kept me awake about all night. I normally don't eat this early.


----------



## Dub

Big7 said:


> Went down like this:
> 
> Half pound local Holifield Sausage.
> 
> It's real good but it ain't cheap. If you can find it, try it. Dense, heavy and lean. Prolly a tablespoon of grease in the pan. That's all. I put in another thread this sausage is made by what Holifield calls a "hot grind", meaning they skin it and grind it at body temperature and they use the whole hog. The texture is about what you would get grinding twice.
> I don't know that they grind twice or if the texture is because they grind it at body temp. I'll ask next time I see them. ?
> 
> 2 over- medium chicken eggs. No salt. Just parsley and a touch of garlic powder. The sausage is not over salty but I wanted to use garlic this time.
> 
> Didn't have biscuits so toast it was.
> 
> And...  I''m  telling one and all like Brothers and Sisters- that Huges Sorghum is the best I've ever had except my Grandmother's Nephew has a mule or donkey driven cane mill but we had a falling out and don't speak. He makes the best and grows his own sorghum. Long story.
> 
> Anyhoo.. Good Breakfast.
> Thunder and Lightning kept me awake about all night. I normally don't eat this early.View attachment 1145120View attachment 1145121View attachment 1145122





That looks like a delicious meal right there.

Gotta love having super local ingredients for eats.


Only thing local that I didn't approve of was the thunder & lightning last two nights....local to right outside the bedroom windows.    It sounded like gunshots going off.  Gunshots would have actually been less noisy. 



Early coffee this morning for me.


Getting riled up about cooking some breakfast after seeing your post & the burger post from @NCHillbilly .....stomach is starting to think my throats been cut.


----------



## Dub

Sleep was hard to come by last two nights due to the thunder, lightening & wind erupting all around.      Very blessed that was the extent of it.

A couple of the booms had me & the dogs all coming airborne off the mattress. 
Sounded like a salvo of sky busters shooting from a duck blind the must have been right outside the bedroom windows.   Duck Dynasty with a vengeance.



Fortunately....even if sleep was hard to come by....liquid sleep substitute was easily had.  Great coffee, too.    I'm onto a great source of truly excellent beans. Tried their sampler order...and have zeroed in on the *Costa Rican Tarrazu *https://www.zecuppa.com/costa-rican-coffee-beans.html#zcontent









Some leftovers from and order of steak fajitas last night.   I almost always eat the setup plate with pico & guacamole with the chips...and save the steak for breakfast the next morning.   



Eggs with salsa & queso and it's fit to eat.


----------



## Big7

Dub said:


> That looks like a delicious meal right there.
> 
> Gotta love having super local ingredients for eats.
> 
> 
> Only thing local that I didn't approve of was the thunder & lightning last two nights....local to right outside the bedroom windows.    It sounded like gunshots going off.  Gunshots would have actually been less noisy.
> 
> 
> 
> Early coffee this morning for me.
> 
> 
> Getting riled up about cooking some breakfast after seeing your post & the burger post from @NCHillbilly .....stomach is starting to think my throats been cut.


Night before last wasn't bad in the 30655. A little thunder, not very loud. Lightening wasn't real bad.

Last night was a different story.
Sounded and looked like when my Uncle took me and my Grandmother to Stone Mountain back in the 70's. Scared the crap out of me as a kid. ?

Yesterday, last night and today just.kinda' run together.

Already drank a half gallon of tea since about 4am until now. Got another gallon steeping as I type this. (EDIT Added a teaspoon of sorghum to that last gallon of tea. Ain't cool enough to taste it yet. We will see here shortly.

And.. I got new plastic freezer ware.
Be putting up 10 quarts of beef stew- if I can up the gumption.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Sleep was hard to come by last two nights due to the thunder, lightening & wind erupting all around.      Very blessed that was the extent of it.
> 
> A couple of the booms had me & the dogs all coming airborne off the mattress.
> Sounded like a salvo of sky busters shooting from a duck blind the must have been right outside the bedroom windows.   Duck Dynasty with a vengeance.
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately....even if sleep was hard to come by....liquid sleep substitute was easily had.  Great coffee, too.    I'm onto a great source of truly excellent beans. Tried their sampler order...and have zeroed in on the *Costa Rican Tarrazu *https://www.zecuppa.com/costa-rican-coffee-beans.html#zcontent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some leftovers from and order of steak fajitas last night.   I almost always eat the setup plate with pico & guacamole with the chips...and save the steak for breakfast the next morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs with salsa & queso and it's fit to eat.


That oughta stick to your ribs! 
Yeah, it was rockin' and rollin' here last night when I went to bed. Pretty much continuous thunder and lightning with hail beating on the roof.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Had a big ol' cathead biscuit left over from last night's chicken dinner. So, I added four pieces of bacon, an egg, and some cheese. Was good.


----------



## Dub

Saturday morning....and a relaxing morning it is.   

Scheduled work day that I secured with vacation about a month ago.   Gonna enjoy some time off with my son & the dogs.

Have the makings for some burgers for tonight.

I literally can't remember the last time I cooked burgers...it's been forever.  Over a year, I'm certain.

I thank @NCHillbilly for keeping me enthused about them all along, though.    His burgers & home fries are the absolute best looking food I've seen....ever.


I may fire up a grill....or may fire up a trusty cast iron skillet and do them slider-style.


This morning was first about smoove java.  Two mugs of it....with the likelihood of some afternoon coffee, too.













Garlic naan bread, corn grits & cheddar eggs with minced garlic and coarse ground s&p....and a shot of Tobasco in them.


Jimmy Dean Hot topped off with some tasty mustard.


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> Had a big ol' cathead biscuit left over from last night's chicken dinner. So, I added four pieces of bacon, an egg, and some cheese. Was good.
> 
> View attachment 1145418




THAT!!!! is one fine lookin' biscuit!!




I opened up the fridge and made a leftover omelet using freedom fries, spinach, pico de gallo, peecans and cheddar. Served with some frozen sausage links and pop-can biscuits. The final product was actually very good!


----------



## NCHillbilly

GA1dad said:


> THAT!!!! is one fine lookin' biscuit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened up the fridge and made a leftover omelet using freedom fries, spinach, pico de gallo, peecans and cheddar. Served with some frozen sausage links and pop-can biscuits. The final product was actually very good!
> 
> View attachment 1145543


----------



## slow motion

Cheese eggs, grits,toast, and round steak


----------



## slow motion

Mostly the same today no grits and instead of frying the bologna I chopped it up and put it in with the cheese eggs to make a 2 person omelet with toast.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Same old simple bfast.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii

Have a nice day.


----------



## Geffellz18

Larger spread than normal this morning…Happy Easter everyone!!!


----------



## Dub




----------



## elfiii

Dub said:


>



Dang!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Didn't have any fresh sausage thawed out, so when I took the youngest to work at the IGA I talked her into running in and getting me some Jimmy Deans before she clocked in.

She said and I quote "hope I got right kind"


----------



## elfiii

Jim Thompson said:


> Didn't have any fresh sausage thawed out, so when I took the youngest to work at the IGA I talked her into running in and getting me some Jimmy Deans before she clocked in.
> 
> She said and I quote "hope I got right kind"View attachment 1146955View attachment 1146956



I had to go with Tennessee Pride. They were out of Jimmy Dean.


----------



## Jim Thompson

elfiii said:


> I had to go with Tennessee Pride. They were out of Jimmy Dean.



We need a "not like so much but still edible" button.


----------



## elfiii

Jim Thompson said:


> We need a "not like so much but still edible" button.



It was either the Tennessee Pride or some Yankee brand I never heard of. Since there was no Jimmy Dean I had to go with the Tennessee boys.


----------



## Jim Thompson

elfiii said:


> It was either the Tennessee Pride or some Yankee brand I never heard of. Since there was no Jimmy Dean I had to go with the Tennessee boys.



Truthfully I prolly wouldn't notice the difference between them. All I know is I look for Jimmy Dean's when I buy it ?.

Course now that I have a fella that butchers a few hogs a year and makes sausage none of it from the store is as good. Or at least that's what I proclaim every time I eat in it!


----------



## elfiii

Jim Thompson said:


> Truthfully I prolly wouldn't notice the difference between them. All I know if I look for Jimmy Dean's when I buy it ?.
> 
> Course now that I have a fella that butchers a few hogs a year and makes sausage none of it from the store is as good. Or at least that's what I proclaim every time I eat in it!



Due to the supply chain issue I'm fixing to pull out my LEM half horse grinder and start making my own. Bacon too. Some Leggs #10 and I'll be in business.


----------



## hawkeye123

Deer sausage ..turkey bacon..omelet..good bfast after early church..Happy Easter!


----------



## hawkeye123

elfiii said:


> Due to the supply chain issue I'm fixing to pull out my LEM half horse grinder and start making my own. Bacon too. Some Leggs #10 and I'll be in business.


That what I do , steal a page outa Steve's book aka NCHillbilly and grind up a boston butt add Leggs no. 10 a lil more sage & some cayanne pepper and you are in business! I have an LEM grinder also and love it!


----------



## slow motion

Made us an ugly ham and cheese omelet, grits,and toast. Fortunately it tastes better than it looks.


----------



## Dub

4 day 55 hour grind endeth at 8:30pm yesterday.

Home...too tired to eat dinner....which would have been a killer salad from Zaxby's....eggs, cheese, chunks of chicken & bacon.....the dogs were more than happy to eat the permissible items from said salad.

Still trying to nurse the youngest back to health so the anything she's enthused about eating is a welcome event.  



Woke up HONGRY, though.

Coffee alone won't suffice.  This will tame the inner beast until a proper breakfuss can be had.   Too tired to cook anything and not even sure what is available.

Bojangles or Hardee's it will be.......or maybe a breakfast burrito from Chic-Fil-A.   Decisions, Decisions.......













EDIT:

Hardee's won.


----------



## Dub

Up crazy early on this glorious day off work.

Some relaxing time sipping really good coffee....no rush. 

 Went through the workweek with only a K-cup at work each day.....wasn't acceptable but it sufficed. 

Today, however, time for the good stuff. 









No eggs and nothing much other than to rummage through the fridge & freezer and make the best of it.

Conecuh Hot & Spicy was in the fridge.

Some potatoes & a sweet onion still remaining.

Frozen fru-fru biscuits that have jalapeño, bacon & cheddar in them.  Not too shabby once hit with butter & hot honey.

Good full-flavored German mustard for the Conecuh.















Once again I got into the ring with Hunger.....stood toe-to-to and won by TKO in the first round. 



Should be good to go until this evening.

Now, time to go have some run at the range.


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## slow motion

Big D's in Cumming.  A bit carb heavy  but worth  it. On the way to deer camp so she can try out her birthday shotgun. 


Mine and hers.


----------



## NCHillbilly

elfiii said:


> I had to go with Tennessee Pride. They were out of Jimmy Dean.


Tennessee Pride used to be a lot better than Jimmy Dean. It's gotten inconsistent in the last few years, though. I usually just make my own with pork butts, a grinder, and Legg's #10 and some pepper flakes.


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## Geffellz18

slow motion said:


> Big D's in Cumming.  A bit carb heavy  but worth  it. On the way to deer camp so she can try out her birthday shotgun.
> 
> 
> Mine and hers.
> 
> View attachment 1147930



I do believe I’d take a dive into either of those trays of delicious-ness!
I give a slight edge to her plate though! Love me some biscuits & gravy and hash browns.
I need to go give their breakfast a try it appears-Have only been there a couple of times for their bbq.


----------



## Jim Thompson

NCHillbilly said:


> Tennessee Pride used to be a lot better than Jimmy Dean. It's gotten inconsistent in the last few years, though. I usually just make my own with pork butts, a grinder, and Legg's #10 and some pepper flakes.



Sounds good!

I don't make my own, but sure enjoy the fact that a fella I work with slaughters a couple of pigs a year and supplies me with as much as I wanna buy. 

Much better than store bought for sure


----------



## Jim Thompson

We simple folk this morning, well except for the extra sharp cheddar, mozzarella, red pepper and parsley


----------



## NCHillbilly

Yesterday morning: Huevos rancheros with chorizo.



This morning: YHFP made up a granny breakfast. A friend of mine gave me some huge goose eggs. Two of them were all we could eat. Very rich and good.


----------



## bobbyboy

I am pretty much the same way, 

 cold Yuengling and eggs, bacon, biscuits , .... most excellent


----------



## slow motion

Jim Thompson said:


> We simple folk this morning, well except for the extra sharp cheddar, mozzarella, red pepper and parsley
> 
> View attachment 1148086


Fine looking plate. Fried bologna may not be on a list of high class cuisine but only because they didn't ask the right people.


----------



## slow motion

NCHillbilly said:


> Yesterday morning: Huevos rancheros with chorizo.
> 
> View attachment 1147953
> 
> This morning: YHFP made up a granny breakfast. A friend of mine gave me some huge goose eggs. Two of them were all we could eat. Very rich and good.
> 
> View attachment 1148096


Never eaten eggs that weren't chicken or fish. How do they compare flavor wise? Similar?


----------



## NCHillbilly

slow motion said:


> Never eaten eggs that weren't chicken or fish. How do they compare flavor wise? Similar?


Similar but richer. More yaller. Better, imo.


----------



## slow motion

Traditional breakfast for me.  The Nurse started her day with leftover Brunswick Stew and a Mountain Dew.


----------



## Dub

Gotta do some bragging, folks.    I can't help myself.  Apologizing ahead of time...



My son just hit me with some news last night that had me grinning from ear-to-ear.  His dear sweet Momma surely must have heard this news all the way in Heaven.

He's wrapping up his first year getting his master's degree.  He's taking some summer coursework that'll have him finishing up in December.
He told me tonight that he has accepted an offer from a local place as a full-time intern for this summer......full-time and over $31/hour......_and_ he gets school credit hours for doing the internship. Unreal.

Kid is playing his cards right and has worked his butt off cracking the books over the years. 

The experience this summer will give him a good look at the employer and perhaps lead to an offer once he graduates.   I say hopefully....for selfish reasons.  Selfish in the sense that he'll stay close and not move away to the West coast of some large treeless city somewhere. 

I am so proud of him and proud for him.   He has a tremendous work ethic and a true desire to do good in his life. His Momma's smarts and convictions are evident in his nature.  She'd be smiling hugely right along with me....and then she'd challenge him further.

Today....I'm not challenging him to do anything other than plow forward and get himself in position to be ready for what comes next....whatever that is.


I had to share that news, thanks for listening. 








Today....one of my favoritest breakfusses since I was a teenager on this this morning....following some delicious coffee. 
















Day off today.  Already handled my domestical chores: laundry, dishes, vacuuming.   Now chilling watching a decent war movie and chowing down on this spicy chicken goodness. 








Gonna polish off this biscuit and pour another cup of java and move this movie  upstairs to the mancave and work on a couple guns that'll hopefully make it to the range tomorrow. 



Some days made for grinding it out at work.......some days made for leisure fun & chillaxing with the dogs.

Today.....is a good day hanging with the dogs.   Maybe I'll hack down the beard and get a haircut so I can be distinguished from the mutts......maybe not.  Haircuts can wait.   Scope mounting and trigger adjusting can't.   





Happy dude, here.

Stay safe everyone. 

Watch out for the other guy......and don't become "the other guy".

Head on a swivel and your spirit on a compass heading.


God bless the fine folks here at Woody's.   Ya'll are some great people and I am grateful for my prior years here and the years ahead.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Dub said:


> Gotta do some bragging, folks.    I can't help myself.  Apologizing ahead of time...
> 
> 
> 
> My son just hit me with some news last night that had me grinning from ear-to-ear.  His dear sweet Momma surely must have heard this news all the way in Heaven.
> 
> He's wrapping up his first year getting his master's degree.  He's taking some summer coursework that'll have him finishing up in December.
> He told me tonight that he has accepted an offer from a local place as a full-time intern for this summer......full-time and over $31/hour......_and_ he gets school credit hours for doing the internship. Unreal.
> 
> Kid is playing his cards right and has worked his butt off cracking the books over the years.
> 
> The experience this summer will give him a good look at the employer and perhaps lead to an offer once he graduates.   I say hopefully....for selfish reasons.  Selfish in the sense that he'll stay close and not move away to the West coast of some large treeless city somewhere.
> 
> I am so proud of him and proud for him.   He has a tremendous work ethic and a true desire to do good in his life. His Momma's smarts and convictions are evident in his nature.  She'd be smiling hugely right along with me....and then she'd challenge him further.
> 
> Today....I'm not challenging him to do anything other than plow forward and get himself in position to be ready for what comes next....whatever that is.
> 
> 
> I had to share that news, thanks for listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today....one of my favoritest breakfusses since I was a teenager on this this morning....following some delicious coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day off today.  Already handled my domestical chores: laundry, dishes, vacuuming.   Now chilling watching a decent war movie and chowing down on this spicy chicken goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna polish off this biscuit and pour another cup of java and move this movie  upstairs to the mancave and work on a couple guns that'll hopefully make it to the range tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Some days made for grinding it out at work.......some days made for leisure fun & chillaxing with the dogs.
> 
> Today.....is a good day hanging with the dogs.   Maybe I'll hack down the beard and get a haircut so I can be distinguished from the mutts......maybe not.  Haircuts can wait.   Scope mounting and trigger adjusting can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy dude, here.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> Watch out for the other guy......and don't become "the other guy".
> 
> Head on a swivel and your spirit on a compass heading.
> 
> 
> God bless the fine folks here at Woody's.   Ya'll are some great people and I am grateful for my prior years here and the years ahead.




Congratulations to you and your son! I know your sweet wife is smiling down from Heaven. Ya'll done good


----------



## slow motion

Dub said:


> Gotta do some bragging, folks.    I can't help myself.  Apologizing ahead of time...
> 
> 
> 
> My son just hit me with some news last night that had me grinning from ear-to-ear.  His dear sweet Momma surely must have heard this news all the way in Heaven.
> 
> He's wrapping up his first year getting his master's degree.  He's taking some summer coursework that'll have him finishing up in December.
> He told me tonight that he has accepted an offer from a local place as a full-time intern for this summer......full-time and over $31/hour......_and_ he gets school credit hours for doing the internship. Unreal.
> 
> Kid is playing his cards right and has worked his butt off cracking the books over the years.
> 
> The experience this summer will give him a good look at the employer and perhaps lead to an offer once he graduates.   I say hopefully....for selfish reasons.  Selfish in the sense that he'll stay close and not move away to the West coast of some large treeless city somewhere.
> 
> I am so proud of him and proud for him.   He has a tremendous work ethic and a true desire to do good in his life. His Momma's smarts and convictions are evident in his nature.  She'd be smiling hugely right along with me....and then she'd challenge him further.
> 
> Today....I'm not challenging him to do anything other than plow forward and get himself in position to be ready for what comes next....whatever that is.
> 
> 
> I had to share that news, thanks for listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today....one of my favoritest breakfusses since I was a teenager on this this morning....following some delicious coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day off today.  Already handled my domestical chores: laundry, dishes, vacuuming.   Now chilling watching a decent war movie and chowing down on this spicy chicken goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna polish off this biscuit and pour another cup of java and move this movie  upstairs to the mancave and work on a couple guns that'll hopefully make it to the range tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Some days made for grinding it out at work.......some days made for leisure fun & chillaxing with the dogs.
> 
> Today.....is a good day hanging with the dogs.   Maybe I'll hack down the beard and get a haircut so I can be distinguished from the mutts......maybe not.  Haircuts can wait.   Scope mounting and trigger adjusting can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy dude, here.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> Watch out for the other guy......and don't become "the other guy".
> 
> Head on a swivel and your spirit on a compass heading.
> 
> 
> God bless the fine folks here at Woody's.   Ya'll are some great people and I am grateful for my prior years here and the years ahead.


Congratulations to your son. His hard work is paying off. Enjoy your day off Sir.


----------



## Tblank

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing some good news.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dub said:


> Gotta do some bragging, folks.    I can't help myself.  Apologizing ahead of time...
> 
> 
> 
> My son just hit me with some news last night that had me grinning from ear-to-ear.  His dear sweet Momma surely must have heard this news all the way in Heaven.
> 
> He's wrapping up his first year getting his master's degree.  He's taking some summer coursework that'll have him finishing up in December.
> He told me tonight that he has accepted an offer from a local place as a full-time intern for this summer......full-time and over $31/hour......_and_ he gets school credit hours for doing the internship. Unreal.
> 
> Kid is playing his cards right and has worked his butt off cracking the books over the years.
> 
> The experience this summer will give him a good look at the employer and perhaps lead to an offer once he graduates.   I say hopefully....for selfish reasons.  Selfish in the sense that he'll stay close and not move away to the West coast of some large treeless city somewhere.
> 
> I am so proud of him and proud for him.   He has a tremendous work ethic and a true desire to do good in his life. His Momma's smarts and convictions are evident in his nature.  She'd be smiling hugely right along with me....and then she'd challenge him further.
> 
> Today....I'm not challenging him to do anything other than plow forward and get himself in position to be ready for what comes next....whatever that is.
> 
> 
> I had to share that news, thanks for listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today....one of my favoritest breakfusses since I was a teenager on this this morning....following some delicious coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day off today.  Already handled my domestical chores: laundry, dishes, vacuuming.   Now chilling watching a decent war movie and chowing down on this spicy chicken goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna polish off this biscuit and pour another cup of java and move this movie  upstairs to the mancave and work on a couple guns that'll hopefully make it to the range tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Some days made for grinding it out at work.......some days made for leisure fun & chillaxing with the dogs.
> 
> Today.....is a good day hanging with the dogs.   Maybe I'll hack down the beard and get a haircut so I can be distinguished from the mutts......maybe not.  Haircuts can wait.   Scope mounting and trigger adjusting can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy dude, here.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> Watch out for the other guy......and don't become "the other guy".
> 
> Head on a swivel and your spirit on a compass heading.
> 
> 
> God bless the fine folks here at Woody's.   Ya'll are some great people and I am grateful for my prior years here and the years ahead.



Can definitely hear and feel how proud you are.  Good job raising him!


----------



## Big7

Swaggerty's Mild Sausage (blue box)
Rooster Boolit
Sourdough Cheese Toast
Tea


----------



## Dub

Up bright & early this morning.

Was sipping on first cup of java before daybreak.   








Went back to refill my cup....with the notion I'd get breakfast started.   
Kids had the kitchen on lockdown....making their eats.

I sidestepped the carnage refilled my mug and skedaddled.


Chillaxed with the dogs a while and caught up on the news....laughing at the updates on the illegal acts of the Biden family being investigated....and poor ole Gigalla Harris having the covids.  Time for that freak show to step aside.  They've been pounding on  my 401K and other concerns....my future is being altered.....hoping their time in office is soon to end.   Time to let the adults back in the driver's seat.

Too political ?   Wrong.   It's financial.


So.....went back into the kitchen a full hour later.....my son was cooking again.  "Boy, whatever are you doing up in here ??".    "Cooking second breakfast, Dad".

Dangitman.   My coffee maker is one of those "personal size" models.  Yields two 20oz mugs of perfect brew.

Figured I'd be waiting another hour.....brewed another pot, 4th down & punted.

Back to the dogs and more mirth over the utter failures being reported by the Biden family & Biden admin.   I laughed my way through the third cup.



Too political ?      Wrong.     It's humor and it's fabulously hilarious.   
The people that installed Biden-Harris in office actually thought they'd be carried along by their administration.....their ace operator being Pete Bootyjudge....   





So....finally I reach the point of actual hunger.   Seen all the news I needed to see.  Ready to get some vittles cooked & get on with my day.



Figured since I was dang near starved and hongry enough to eat the hind legs off a rockin' horse......I went deep.   


Jimmie Dean Hot, biscuits, black pepper with egg flavoring and busted up hashbrowns with mango habanero seasoning. 



As far as I know this was the only foul called.  





No penalty assessed as this was a self-targeted meal for yours truly and nobody else.   Leftovers for tomorrow morning as I'll be bigtime rushed then.



Went ahead with a full payload in the skillet 'cause I suspected Mr. SecondBreakfast would be making a pass through the kitchen at some point while I was on the offense and trying to move the ball downfield.






I was right.   There may....or may not be leftover biscuits with tomorrow's sausage.





Game winning touchdown w/ two point conversion scored.


----------



## Batjack

Dub said:


> Up bright & early this morning.
> 
> Was sipping on first cup of java before daybreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to refill my cup....with the notion I'd get breakfast started.
> Kids had the kitchen on lockdown....making their eats.
> 
> I sidestepped the carnage refilled my mug and skedaddled.
> 
> 
> Chillaxed with the dogs a while and caught up on the news....laughing at the updates on the illegal acts of the Biden family being investigated....and poor ole Gigalla Harris having the covids.  Time for that freak show to step aside.  They've been pounding on  my 401K and other concerns....my future is being altered.....hoping their time in office is soon to end.   Time to let the adults back in the driver's seat.
> 
> Too political ?   Wrong.   It's financial.
> 
> 
> So.....went back into the kitchen a full hour later.....my son was cooking again.  "Boy, whatever are you doing up in here ??".    "Cooking second breakfast, Dad".
> 
> Dangitman.   My coffee maker is one of those "personal size" models.  Yields two 20oz mugs of perfect brew.
> 
> Figured I'd be waiting another hour.....brewed another pot, 4th down & punted.
> 
> Back to the dogs and more mirth over the utter failures being reported by the Biden family & Biden admin.   I laughed my way through the third cup.
> 
> 
> 
> Too political ?      Wrong.     It's humor and it's fabulously hilarious.
> The people that installed Biden-Harris in office actually thought they'd be carried along by their administration.....their ace operator being Pete Bootyjudge....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....finally I reach the point of actual hunger.   Seen all the news I needed to see.  Ready to get some vittles cooked & get on with my day.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured since I was dang near starved and hongry enough to eat the hind legs off a rockin' horse......I went deep.
> 
> 
> Jimmie Dean Hot, biscuits, black pepper with egg flavoring and busted up hashbrowns with mango habanero seasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know this was the only foul called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No penalty assessed as this was a self-targeted meal for yours truly and nobody else.   Leftovers for tomorrow morning as I'll be bigtime rushed then.
> 
> 
> 
> Went ahead with a full payload in the skillet 'cause I suspected Mr. SecondBreakfast would be making a pass through the kitchen at some point while I was on the offense and trying to move the ball downfield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right.   There may....or may not be leftover biscuits with tomorrow's sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game winning touchdown w/ two point conversion scored.


Get you a second "hiddy" fridge and keep all of ""your" food there.. after a while (won't be long) they'll bring they're own plus extra for you.


----------



## Dub

Batjack said:


> Get you a second "hiddy" fridge and keep all of ""your" food there.. after a while (won't be long) they'll bring they're own plus extra for you.




Funny you mention that.....

I have one of those small fridges that is going into the mancave.  I'll hold bottled water, Diet Dews & coffee creamer.

Coffee maker going up there, too.


----------



## Batjack

Dub said:


> Funny you mention that.....
> 
> I have one of those small fridges that is going into the mancave.  I'll hold bottled water, Diet Dews & coffee creamer.
> 
> Coffee maker going up there, too.


Yep.. hide all your groceries and it won't be long before that they bring enough for them and a "little" left over for you.


----------



## slow motion

Sausage, fried egg, grits, and toast. Caught a deal on spiral sliced hams a bit back and my venison is buried. Think I'm out of sausage anyway so I bought some of the Kroger brand hot sausage.  Pretty good stuff.


----------



## the Lackster

Bacon and eggs for breakfast this morning. This the bacon off the hog I butchered a wee ago. Very nice ????


----------



## Geffellz18

Breakfast bowl here….cuz I cooked! ?


----------



## slow motion

I guess technically this doesn't count as morning. Wife isn't feeling  well today so no breakfast for her and now she's having chicken noodle soup so I microwaved the rest of the sausage and her egg and made me a sandwich with a little mustard.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Big7




----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1149195
> 
> View attachment 1149196




Good looking pan-o-biscuits!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made me up a delicious breakfast this morning.


----------



## georgia_home

Pardon the hazy picture, but salt bagel cc and some lox. It’s pretty darn tasty!


----------



## blood on the ground

I shoveled down about a half pound of cold spaghetti at 5:30 am before I headed to the turkey woods!


----------



## slow motion

Fried up a pound of bacon this morning.  I'm usually pretty OCD about bacon but it got away from me this morning.  Managed to pick out enough that wasn't burned for me and the Nurse to have for breakfast with fried eggs, grits, and toast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Dub said:


> Gotta do some bragging, folks.    I can't help myself.  Apologizing ahead of time...
> 
> 
> 
> My son just hit me with some news last night that had me grinning from ear-to-ear.  His dear sweet Momma surely must have heard this news all the way in Heaven.
> 
> He's wrapping up his first year getting his master's degree.  He's taking some summer coursework that'll have him finishing up in December.
> He told me tonight that he has accepted an offer from a local place as a full-time intern for this summer......full-time and over $31/hour......_and_ he gets school credit hours for doing the internship. Unreal.
> 
> Kid is playing his cards right and has worked his butt off cracking the books over the years.
> 
> The experience this summer will give him a good look at the employer and perhaps lead to an offer once he graduates.   I say hopefully....for selfish reasons.  Selfish in the sense that he'll stay close and not move away to the West coast of some large treeless city somewhere.
> 
> I am so proud of him and proud for him.   He has a tremendous work ethic and a true desire to do good in his life. His Momma's smarts and convictions are evident in his nature.  She'd be smiling hugely right along with me....and then she'd challenge him further.
> 
> Today....I'm not challenging him to do anything other than plow forward and get himself in position to be ready for what comes next....whatever that is.
> 
> 
> I had to share that news, thanks for listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today....one of my favoritest breakfusses since I was a teenager on this this morning....following some delicious coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day off today.  Already handled my domestical chores: laundry, dishes, vacuuming.   Now chilling watching a decent war movie and chowing down on this spicy chicken goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna polish off this biscuit and pour another cup of java and move this movie  upstairs to the mancave and work on a couple guns that'll hopefully make it to the range tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Some days made for grinding it out at work.......some days made for leisure fun & chillaxing with the dogs.
> 
> Today.....is a good day hanging with the dogs.   Maybe I'll hack down the beard and get a haircut so I can be distinguished from the mutts......maybe not.  Haircuts can wait.   Scope mounting and trigger adjusting can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy dude, here.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> Watch out for the other guy......and don't become "the other guy".
> 
> Head on a swivel and your spirit on a compass heading.
> 
> 
> God bless the fine folks here at Woody's.   Ya'll are some great people and I am grateful for my prior years here and the years ahead.


AWESOME STUFF!  Thanks for sharing. Congrats to all!


----------



## Dub

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AWESOME STUFF!  Thanks for sharing. Congrats to all!




Thank you!!!

Funny timing.....I am sipping coffee as I get around to getting ready for work this afternoon.....sipping from a cup that he gave me when he was a little guy...one Father's Day. 

It's always been my favorite mug.









This will suffice as quick breakfast, too as I'm using a coffee flavored protein shake as heavy doses of creamer.   Win-Win.


----------



## slow motion

Lazy this morn. Leftover jalapeño cheese biscuit and bacon in a box. It was the cheapest so possibly mule or donkey bacon but it tastes okay so that's what counts anyway.


----------



## Batjack

slow motion said:


> Lazy this morn. Leftover jalapeño cheese biscuit and bacon in a box. It was the cheapest so possibly mule or donkey bacon but it tastes okay so that's what counts anyway.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1149731


Kroger's got O/M bacon on sale for $5.99 this week.


----------



## Dub




----------



## slow motion

Mother's Day late breakfast.  She slept in.. Ham n cheese omelets,  grits, toast, and fruit.


----------



## Jim Thompson

slow motion said:


> Mother's Day late breakfast.  She slept in.. Ham n cheese omelets,  grits, toast, and fruit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1150504



Man what a spread! Momma's gotta be happy with all that


----------



## Dub

Long weekend at work.   Grateful for a day off today.



A few cups of delicious coffee down the hatch while chilling with the dogs.





Went from sipping coffee this lazy morning.....to realizing there was a gnawing in my gut.....hongry.


Rummaged around and came up with something that would soon be fit to eat.


Cooked some sausage.....then crumbled it and dropped some eggs in the same skillet then some cheddar.

The oven had a cast iron skillet with a couple pieces of salmon that were covered with Dizzy Pig BBQ's Pineapple Head rub.


Knocking it back with a final cup of java.



Suffice to say....that on this morning....I have kicked hunger squarely in the groin.


----------



## Dub

Happy Saturday morning to everyone.

Getting my groceries down the hatch this morning.


----------



## Jim Thompson

@Dub yours looks much better than mine!!!

Wedding day at work eating my normal breakfast


----------



## slow motion

Dub said:


> Happy Saturday morning to everyone.
> 
> Getting my groceries down the hatch this morning.


That's a fine looking breakfast.


----------



## slow motion

Jim Thompson said:


> @Dub yours looks much better than mine!!!
> 
> Wedding day at work eating my normal breakfast
> View attachment 1151495


I have to agree.


----------



## slow motion

Slept in and didn't get to the breakfast spot until 11. So went with BBQ. Technically not breakfast but did eat before lunch. Brownie plate with okra (okre) and potato salad. Lot of carbs so I left some on the plate.


----------



## HermanMerman

Y’all eat like kings! No breakfast this morning here unfortunately but I made up for it by firing up the grill and enjoying some backstraps. I have gone through three packs this week…. Need to start rationing the supply or else I’ll be out soon.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Had a few biscuits left over from last night, so we filled them with bacon, egg, and cheese this morning.


----------



## slow motion

Sausage, fried egg, and leftover tater tot suprise from last night.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well my 1st breakfast as a married man tastes the same as my last breafast as a single man


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Jim Thompson said:


> Well my 1st breakfast as a married man tastes the same as my last breafast as a single man
> View attachment 1151697


Congratulations JT


----------



## slow motion

Jim Thompson said:


> Well my 1st breakfast as a married man tastes the same as my last breafast as a single man
> View attachment 1151697


Fine looking breakfast.  Congrats and enjoy the honeymoon.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## slow motion

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1151879


That looks fine.  Your teasing me with that delicious looking bread though.  Sourdough?


----------



## Dub

Jim Thompson said:


> @Dub yours looks much better than mine!!!
> 
> Wedding day at work eating my normal breakfast
> View attachment 1151495





That's sorta how I'm rolling this morning.

Mon-Thur, 56hrs at work......I'm whuppped.

Slept in this morning and too tired to cook anything......but mixing this in with strong brewed espresso beans is a delicious start to the day.    Two more cups and I may feel human once again.....


----------



## NCHillbilly

slow motion said:


> That looks fine.  Your teasing me with that delicious looking bread though.  Sourdough?


Yep. It's all gone now.


----------



## blood on the ground

my wife is up to something…. She made me chorizo and eggs with hot salsa this morning!


----------



## NCHillbilly

More standard-issue:


----------



## Buck70

Standard is good


----------



## Geffellz18

Good Morning All!
Stuck to fend for myself this mornin’. Wife went to brunch with a friend.
So, simple awesomeness it was…

Picture worthy:

Reality!


----------



## hawkeye123

Steak & cheese omlet this am with coffee from my WW2 Navy coffee cup..always think about my dad & the Greatest Generation when I drink outa this cup


----------



## Lilly001

Since the wifey is still layed up with her broke leg I had to cook breakfast this morning.
I guess we won’t starve.


----------



## Dub

Lilly001 said:


> Since the wifey is still layed up with her broke leg I had to cook breakfast this morning.
> I guess we won’t starve.




Hope her pain is controllable and she mends up quickly and safely. 



Enjoyed some excellent coffee this morning and then finally got around to cooking breakfast at lunchtime. 









Cheddar eggs & hot sausage.


----------



## slow motion

Yall all ate well this morning.  I had a slice of cold leftover pizza on the way to scout a little before heading home.


----------



## Dub

Ah......Monday morning.


A glorious Monday morning at that.

Up before dawn and fired up a pot of excellent coffee.....non of that rushed workday office coffee....but actual good stuff at home....enjoyed on a day off.








Cheddar garlic eggs, Jimmy Dean Hot & ancillaries that each got a dose of butter & cheddar with habanero-mango shake over 'em, too. 


Of the random thoughts on my mind of what must be done today vs what I'd like to do today.....being hongry ain't gonna be one of them. 









Hope y'all have a great day.




It's getting hot out there....remember to keep sipping water throughout your day.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Dub

Had some leftover Messican Mayhem with some hash browns & eggs for a noontime breakfast.....after a couple mugs of good java.


----------



## slow motion

We shared a ham n cheese omelet with toast and blackberries.


----------



## GA1dad

Started every day this weekend with fire roasted Krispy Kreme's.


----------



## Buck70

That is awesome


----------



## Dub

Made it through a some long hours at work these past few days.....grateful to have today off.

Two cups of java and then some breakfuss.    There will be more coffee later, too.


----------



## blood on the ground

Ham and eggs hit the spot today


----------



## Dub

Good morning all.


Lazy man's breakfuss today.

Some liquid Freedom with refills and then decided it was time go fetch some grub.

Bojangles Steak-Egg-Cheese biscuit & Bo Rounds.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 
> Lazy man's breakfuss today.
> 
> Some liquid Freedom with refills and then decided it was time go fetch some grub.
> 
> Bojangles Steak-Egg-Cheese biscuit & Bo Rounds.


Them Bo rounds are dangerous!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Breakfast burritos with bacon, eggs, sharp cheddar, red bell peppers, fried potatoes, southwestern seasonings, and jalapenos. Homemade salsa on the side. Was good.


----------



## slow motion

Big D's  BBQ breakfast.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dang egg broke. May not even eat it now


----------



## NCHillbilly

Jim Thompson said:


> Dang egg broke. May not even eat it now
> View attachment 1155717


You need a biscuit and some taters to sop that up with.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP done me up right this morning.


----------



## Jim Thompson

NCHillbilly said:


> You need a biscuit and some taters to sop that up with.



My bacon was just pliable enough to wipe the yellow off the plate with 

Not nearly as good as a biscuit or a piece of buttered toast though!


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## Dub

Great coffee this morning.....and then some breakfast.

I was too lazy to refill the pepper mill so a lightweight dose was all I got...made up for it by tossing a slice of sharp cheddar over the eggs.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Great coffee this morning.....and then some breakfast.
> 
> I was too lazy to refill the pepper mill so a lightweight dose was all I got...made up for it by tossing a slice of sharp cheddar over the eggs.


That’s how it’s done!!!!


----------



## Geffellz18

4got too add the bacon before the pic!


----------



## Dub

Lazy Sunday morning here.










Frist cup was mighty smooth.








Hated to wake up the girls that were piled in the chair with me, but my cup was empty and begging a refill. 














The lazy streak continued....instead of cooking anything I just hopped it the truck and made a run to BoJangles.


----------



## Geffellz18

Same here @Dub…Gots stuff to do but slow to get motivated today….It’ll get done though. Heart healthy start to the day


----------



## slow motion

El cheapo breakfast. Fried hotdogs and fried egg with wheat toast and coffee. Still pretty good though.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Jester896

rich looking Crema @Dub


----------



## Milkman

Time to start another one


----------

